# دعوة للنقاش لكل اباء وامهات المننتدى ومفيش مانع من اشتراك الشباب



## soul & life (13 يونيو 2013)

*سلام ونعمة


فى البداية احب اعرفكم فكرة الموضوع وهى محور النقاش بينا هيكون عن  

المراهقين  بحكم ان المنتدى فيه الكثير من الاباء والامهات او حتى كخال او عم او 

ليك ابن اخت او بنت اخ  اكيد فى كل اسرة هنلاقى مراهق وخصوصا اذا كان فى زمنا  سن المراهقة 

بيبدء من سن 8 او 9 سنين من قبل كان سن المراهقة بيبدء من سن 14 او 15 سنه الان ومع التطور 

والتكنولوجيا والفضائيات والنت  اصبح الطفل مراهق وفى بداية مرحلة الشباب  واكيد هذا التطور 

السريع بيأثر على الاولاد وعلينا كأولياء امور ...

كيفية التعامل معهم  ؟؟

ما هى اهم مشاكلهم  ؟؟    

كيفية احتوائهم واكتساب ودهم لكسب صداقتهم ومعرفة كل ما يدور فى اذهانهم ؟؟*[/B]

هنطرح كل المشاكل اللى بتعترضنا سواء اباء او امهات 

او حتى لو كنت خال او خاله عم او عمه من وجهة نظرك ايه المشكلة اللى بيعانى منها الاهل فى 

تربية اولادهم فى هذا الزمن الغريب .. كل فرد هيطرح المشكلة ونسمع الاراء فى كيفية حلها 

والتغلب عليها ويمكن  من التواصل والنقاش بينا نقدر نهون من المشكلة على صاحبها ونلاقى 

حلول   ...     اتمنى مشاركة الجميع  

وأنا هبدء بنفسى فى اول مشاركة


----------



## tamav maria (13 يونيو 2013)

موضوع نقاش رائع نفيان 
الموضوع ده مهم جدا ويعتبر من مواضيع الساعه المهه جدا
حالا وراجعه لك تاني بمداخلتي


----------



## soul & life (13 يونيو 2013)

tamav maria قال:


> موضوع نقاش رائع نفيان
> الموضوع ده مهم جدا ويعتبر من مواضيع الساعه المهه جدا
> حالا وراجعه لك تاني بمداخلتي



اهلا بيكى حبيبتى انتى تنورى الموضوع بمشاركتك
يارب نقدر نتفاعل مع بعض ويكون فى بينا طرح لمشاكل ولادنا وطريقة تربيتهم .. بانتظارك


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 يونيو 2013)

*يُنقل للاجتماعى
ولى عودة للاشتراك معكم ف النقاش
موضوع مهم يا نيفيان ميرررسى يا قمررر​*


----------



## soul & life (13 يونيو 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *يُنقل للاجتماعى
> ولى عودة للاشتراك معكم ف النقاش
> موضوع مهم يا نيفيان ميرررسى يا قمررر​*



اهلا بيكى حبيبتى دونا 
سورى لانى نزلته فى مكان غير الاجتماعيات المره الجاية هاخد بالى :t23:


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (13 يونيو 2013)

موضوع مهم يا نيفيان -- شكرا لفتح هذا الموضوع --
 متابعا معاكم


----------



## soul & life (13 يونيو 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> موضوع مهم يا نيفيان -- شكرا لفتح هذا الموضوع --
> متابعا معاكم



اهلا بيكى حبيبتى  اكيد هتنوري وكلنا باذن يسوع هنستفيد من النقاش بعد طرح مشاكل ولادنا ومشاكلنا فى تربيتهم


----------



## oesi no (13 يونيو 2013)

متابع معاكم شكلكم عاوزين تستفادوا من خبراتى فى هذه الدنيا :smile01


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (13 يونيو 2013)

*[FONT=&quot]الثقة *​*[FONT=&quot]– الصراحة – المُصارحة – عدم الكذب – القُرب – الديكتاتورية[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]- الديمقراطية أيضاً  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]دة يا ست الكل ميكس تربية مع الأولاد والبنات [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بس فيه فرق طبعاً فى المعاملة والتعامل بين الولد والبنت [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لو نجحتى انك تكونى " شخصية " الولد أو البنت على هذا الأساس[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يُمكنك أضافة " الدين " فيما بعد اللستة اللى فوق دى [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## soul & life (13 يونيو 2013)

*اولا حابة اعتذرلكم على اللغبطة اللى حاصلة فى كتابة الموضوع سامحونى لانى مش بشارك بمواضيع كتير وحكاية الخط والالوان وكده لسه متعودتش عليها اوعدكم انى احسن شوية المرة الجاية

المشكلة اللى هبدء انا بيها وطبعا هتتوالى المشاكل متقلقوش  

المشكلة هى الانتماء  ....   ولادى فى سن مش صغير يعنى 4 ابتدائى واولى اعدادى ودا سن واعى ومدرك لكل شىء بيحصل  من حوله  فاهمين كل حاجه زى القرود حتى فى السياسة ...

متمردين على كل حاجه بشعر احيانا انهم عاوزين يعيشوا فى كوكب تانى رافضين انتمائهم لبلادهم مش حابين وطنهم معندهومش الوطنية اللى  اتربينا عليها  ملهومش انتماء لبلادهم شايفيين وسامعين اللى بيحصل فينا وفى بلادنا وعاوزين يهاجروا من البلد باى شكل والحقيقة انا كنت ضد المبدء دا تماما وجاتلى فرصة للهجرة ورفضت المشكلة هى ... ازاى فى ظل الظروف اللى بنعيشها  حاليا من سوء خدمات وتدهور اقتصادى سوء تعليم  اضطهاد كل حاجه حاصلة ننمى عندهم فكرة انتمائهم وحبهم لوطنهم ازاى نخليهم يشعروا بأن مصر وطن يحيا بداخلنا  ومفيش اى مكان الانسان ممكن يعيش فيه ويشعر بالراحة والاطمئنان اكتر من وطنه 

منتظرة مشاركتكم وارائكم ومشاكلكم مع ولادكم وكلنا هنتناقش ونطرح على بعض مقترحات يمكن نقدر نساعد فى حل المشكلة .*


----------



## soul & life (13 يونيو 2013)

oesi no قال:


> متابع معاكم شكلكم عاوزين تستفادوا من خبراتى فى هذه الدنيا :smile01



اهلا وسهلا بيك نتمنى اننا نستفيد من خبرتك  ههههه:94:


----------



## +ماريا+ (13 يونيو 2013)

مشكلة العند فى الولاد 
بيكون مستفز جدا 
ولسه اطفال 
موضوع هايل نيفيان متابعه طبعا


----------



## soul & life (13 يونيو 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]الثقة *​*[FONT=&quot]– الصراحة – المُصارحة – عدم الكذب – القُرب – الديكتاتورية[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]- الديمقراطية أيضاً  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]دة يا ست الكل ميكس تربية مع الأولاد والبنات [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بس فيه فرق طبعاً فى المعاملة والتعامل بين الولد والبنت [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لو نجحتى انك تكونى " شخصية " الولد أو البنت على هذا الأساس[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يُمكنك أضافة " الدين " فيما بعد اللستة اللى فوق دى [/FONT]*​[/FONT]



اهلا بيك عبود نورت

ممكن معلش توضع شوية اللستة دى تقصد تعاملنا مع الاولاد طيب  ديكتاتورية وديمقراطية  ؟؟؟ معلش وضحلنا شوية  بسط الامور اكتر من كده اخواتك مش بيفهموا لوغريتمات

منتظرين الترجمة :t23:


----------



## soul & life (13 يونيو 2013)

مارياماريا قال:


> مشكلة العند فى الولاد
> بيكون مستفز جدا
> ولسه اطفال
> موضوع هايل نيفيان متابعه طبعا




اهلا بيكى حبيبتى العند وغيره وغيره  كل واحد فينا هيطرح مشكلته مع ولاده  وهنشوف حلها ايه


----------



## tamav maria (13 يونيو 2013)

oesi no قال:


> متابع معاكم شكلكم عاوزين تستفادوا من خبراتى فى هذه الدنيا :smile01




هههههههههههه
why not


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (13 يونيو 2013)

نيفيان قال:


> *المشكلة هى الانتماء  ....
> متمردين على كل حاجه
> ملهومش انتماء لبلادهم شايفيين وسامعين اللى بيحصل فينا وفى بلادنا وعاوزين يهاجروا من البلد باى شكل والحقيقة انا كنت ضد المبدء دا تماما وجاتلى فرصة للهجرة ورفضت
> .*


 *[FONT=&quot]المشكلة مش فى الأنتماء ولا فى الأولاد ... فيكى أنتى*​​ *[FONT=&quot]أيووة انتى ... انتى عايزاهم يحبوا اللى بتحبيه ويكرهوا اللى بتكرهيه[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]انتى عايشة فى بلد دى ظروفها [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ورفضتى الهجرة على حد قولك انتى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هما بيسألوا ... طب لية ؟؟ ... [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]اية اللى عاجبك فى البلد دى أصلاً  لما أنتى بتشتكى من كل حاجة فيها ؟!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]دة لسان حالهم ...التمرد شئ طبيعى فى السن دة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]خليهم يتمردوا ويعبروا عن نفسهم ... قلقانة لية ؟؟؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ثقى تماماً [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ان كل دة هيتغير مع تقدمهم فى السن وأكتسابهم للخبرات الحياتية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]و ..... كلمة فى ودنك ... ولادنا مش ملكنا ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولايجب ان يرثوا منا " ثقافة الشكوى "[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]و من الحياة " حظ الأنين "[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*[/FONT]


----------



## soul & life (13 يونيو 2013)

*لو انا  والدى راجل عصبى وغليظ اللسان بعد الشر يعنى هقول لا انا مش عاوزاه غيرهولى  الانسان مبيخترش ابوه وامه ولا وطنه انا بحب وطنى لانه وطنى بكل مافيه من حلو ووحش 

انا قلقانه لان بشوف تفكيرهم واحلامهم لبكرة  هما  لو فضلوا على الحال دا مش هيكون ليهم انتماء لوطنهم خالص  

دا حتى الاغانى مبيسمعوش اغانى عربى كل اللى بيسمعوه بيكون كورى او اغانى اجنبى افلام هكذا اى برامج  مسلسلات هكذا  مفيش اى انتماء ولا فى اى حاجه تدل على ان دول لما يكبروا هيكونوا مصريين 

جو النفور والتمرد على كل حاجه فى البلد دى قلقانى  احنا كلنا بنشتكى من سوء الاوضاع ومن حال البلد  ماشى لكن هما فى مدارس خاصة ولسه موجهوش الحياة ولا اشتغلوا ولا حتى  دوروا على شغل وملقوش زى الشباب من دلوات وجواهم التمرد ده  اومال لما يكبروا شوية هيعملوا ايه ؟؟؟؟

علفكرة انا مش ضدد الهجرة خالص اللى بيشوف مستقبله بره بلده وبيسافر الله معه 
انا ضد انى اشوف ابنى وبنتى  مش حابين وطنهم بيلعنوا  اليوم اللى اتولدوا فيه فى مصر خصوصا انهم لسه مفيش معاناة تذكر علشان  يكونوا فى الحال ده  ...*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (13 يونيو 2013)

نيفيان قال:


> اهلا بيك عبود نورت
> 
> ممكن معلش توضع شوية اللستة دى تقصد تعاملنا مع الاولاد طيب  ديكتاتورية وديمقراطية  ؟؟؟ معلش وضحلنا شوية  بسط الامور اكتر من كده اخواتك مش بيفهموا لوغريتمات
> 
> منتظرين الترجمة :t23:


 *[FONT=&quot]عيونى يا ست الكل ... ولا  لوغاريتمات ولا حاجة:close_tem*​​ *[FONT=&quot]الثقة [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]= الثقة فيهم وفى تصرفاتهم وتأكيدى عليها فى كل مناسبة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الصراحة [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]= انى أكون صريح معاهم فى كل حاجة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]المُصارحة [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]= أنى أعودهم يقولوا لى على كل حاجة بمنتهى الصراحة:nunu0000:
عدم الكذب = لا أسمح بالكدب ... ولا أقبله ... حتى لو أخطا أو أخطأت:vava:[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يعترف [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]/ تعترف وبمنتهى الصدق أنهم أخطاوا ولن تتكرر:act31:[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولازم تتنسى مباشرة[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] وماتتفتحش تانى ولا أقطم عليها كل شوية أو أحوشها لهم [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وكذلك أنا أفعل لا أكذب عليهم:smil6:[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]القُرب [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]= أنى أكون قريب منهم ومن مشاكلهم وأسمع حواديتهم كلها[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]عن المدرسة – الكلية – الأصدقاء – النادى – النت – الفيس زفت – تويتر قرف:smile01[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الديكتاتورية [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]= انى أكون ديكتاتور فى مواقف معينة ومحددة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]على سبيل المثال مواعيد الخروج والعودة الى البيت مافيهاش نقاش :act23:
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ماعدا المناسبات القليلة ( فرح – عيد )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الديمقراطية [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]= مثلا لو حبينا نصيف ( هما بيتختاروا ) مش أنا:smile02[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لو حبينا نتغدى برة ... تروحوا فين وتاكلوا أية ؟:ura1:[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]سينما .... عايزين تدخلوا فيلم أية ؟ ... وهكذا[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ :flowers::flowers::flowers:​[/FONT]


----------



## AdmanTios (13 يونيو 2013)

*تسجيل مُشاركة و مُتابعة

موضوع رائع ...... شكراً نيفيان*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (13 يونيو 2013)

اكبر مشكلة يعانى منها الاباء والامهات
اعلانات التليفزيزن القبيحة جدا كلام مخجل يسمعه
الاطفال والشباب بيخلينى فى نص هدومى
كلام فى الجنس بطريقة سيئة جدا


----------



## soul & life (13 يونيو 2013)

AdmanTios قال:


> *تسجيل مُشاركة و مُتابعة
> 
> موضوع رائع ...... شكراً نيفيان*



اهلا بيك اخى الغالى الموضوع اصبح رائع بمشاركتكم الجميلة


----------



## soul & life (13 يونيو 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]عيونى يا ست الكل ... ولا  لوغاريتمات ولا حاجة:close_tem*​​ *[FONT=&quot]الثقة [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]= الثقة فيهم وفى تصرفاتهم وتأكيدى عليها فى كل مناسبة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الصراحة [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]= انى أكون صريح معاهم فى كل حاجة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]المُصارحة [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]= أنى أعودهم يقولوا لى على كل حاجة بمنتهى الصراحة:nunu0000:
> عدم الكذب = لا أسمح بالكدب ... ولا أقبله ... حتى لو أخطا أو أخطأت:vava:[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يعترف [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]/ تعترف وبمنتهى الصدق أنهم أخطاوا ولن تتكرر:act31:[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولازم تتنسى مباشرة[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] وماتتفتحش تانى ولا أقطم عليها كل شوية أو أحوشها لهم [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وكذلك أنا أفعل لا أكذب عليهم:smil6:[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]القُرب [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]= أنى أكون قريب منهم ومن مشاكلهم وأسمع حواديتهم كلها[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]عن المدرسة – الكلية – الأصدقاء – النادى – النت – الفيس زفت – تويتر قرف:smile01[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الديكتاتورية [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]= انى أكون ديكتاتور فى مواقف معينة ومحددة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]على سبيل المثال مواعيد الخروج والعودة الى البيت مافيهاش نقاش :act23:
> [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ماعدا المناسبات القليلة ( فرح – عيد )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الديمقراطية [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]= مثلا لو حبينا نصيف ( هما بيتختاروا ) مش أنا:smile02[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لو حبينا نتغدى برة ... تروحوا فين وتاكلوا أية ؟:ura1:[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]سينما .... عايزين تدخلوا فيلم أية ؟ ... وهكذا[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ :flowers::flowers::flowers:​[/FONT]



كلام جميل جدا لكن تنفيذه صعب وجدا 
اشكرك عبود على مشاركتك المتميزة  ... لكن سهل نحط ضوابط وشروط  لكن  صدقنى الجيل دا هو اللى بيمشيك زى ماهو عاوز مش زى ما احنا عاوزين


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (13 يونيو 2013)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> اعلانات التليفزيزن القبيحة جدا كلام مخجل يسمعه
> الاطفال والشباب *بيخلينى فى نص هدومى*
> كلام فى الجنس بطريقة سيئة جدا


*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
نص هدومك أية يا حبيب 
أمال لو شفت أعلان الفياجرا هتعمل أية ؟؟

:36_1_21:
*​


----------



## soul & life (13 يونيو 2013)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> اكبر مشكلة يعانى منها الاباء والامهات
> اعلانات التليفزيزن القبيحة جدا كلام مخجل يسمعه
> الاطفال والشباب بيخلينى فى نص هدومى
> كلام فى الجنس بطريقة سيئة جدا



نورت الموضوع بمشاركتك استاذى

صدقنى مش الاعلانات بس اللى كلامها قبيح اصلا زمنهم قبيح بما يحتويه من اغانى وافلام ومصطلحات غريبة علينا  بجد اللى عنده طفل  فى الزمن ده عنده مشكلة ربنا يعينه عليها

وفى نفس الوقت مينفعش نحجب عنهم التلفزيون والنت .. الممنوع مرغوب


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (13 يونيو 2013)

نيفيان قال:


> كلام جميل جدا لكن تنفيذه صعب وجدا


*لأ .. مش صعب*
*أنا بنتى فى يوم جت قالت لى أنها ( ماشية ) مع ولد ناوى يتقدم لها بعد ما تخلص كلية
( ماشية ) دة تعبيرى أنا مش هى 
قلت لها رأييى بأنه لا يصلُح ... وسيبتها تخوض تجربتها مع مراقبة منى بدون هى ما تشعر
لغاية ما هى أكتشفت بنفسها أنه كان عندى حق من الأول 
وجت قالت لى " بابا كان عندك حق " ..!!!!
أية وجه الصعوبة اللى فيها ؟
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (13 يونيو 2013)

*على فكرة 
كل مشاركاتى مش كلام أنشاء ... بيبقى عن تجربة وممارسة
مابعرفش أوعظ ... باكتب من واقع الحياة واللى عاينته بنفسى وجربته
أو شفته 
*​


----------



## إيمليــآ (13 يونيو 2013)

*,.*

*أولاً آلموضوع رآئع ومهم جداً نيفيآن *.. ميرسى حبيبتى
طبعاً أنآ مش مآمآ  .. بس ليآ وضع خآص شوية هيخلينى متآبعة قوية للموضوع 

أولاً أنآ بآبآيآ متوفى ، وعندى أخ فى 2 إعدآدى .. مآمتى إنسآنة جميلة بس إتعودت على تربية بنوتة يقآل إنهآ هآدية ^^
فممكن أقول معآملتهآ فيهآ جآنب مش قليل من آلتدليل ليه
وبآلتآلى أنآ بحآول أخد عآتق جآنب آلصرآمة لحد مآ علشآن يحصل توآزن شوية معآهـ

آلمشكلة إللى بتوآجهنى  هى فكرة " *آلعنف* "
هو مش عنيف بس أفكآرهـ بتحسسنى إنه قآبل ليكون كدآ أو أحيآناً بيستحسن آلطريقة دى كفكرة
فبشكل عآم إزآى أوصله لقنآعة إنه قآدر يآخد حقه فى وسط إللى بيحصل دآ بدون مآ يلجأ لطرق آلعنف ..؟





*.،*​


----------



## soul & life (13 يونيو 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *على فكرة
> كل مشاركاتى مش كلام أنشاء ... بيبقى عن تجربة وممارسة
> مابعرفش أوعظ ... باكتب من واقع الحياة واللى عاينته بنفسى وجربته
> أو شفته
> *​




 ياقلبك !!
وعرفت ان بنتك بتعرف وتكلم ولد وسكت؟؟  طيب ازاى  
وبعدين المتابعة فى التوقيت دا هتكون ازاى  والى اى مدى بمعنى انا لو تابعتها طول الوقت مش هقدر اعرف واشوف هما اتكلموا فى ايه ؟؟ حصل بينهم ايه ؟؟ الولد دا دخل على فكرها  واقنعها بايه؟؟ 
يعنى احنا لو تابعناهم فى البيت هتتكلم على الفيس لو قفلنا الفيس فى اكتر من موقع تانى ممكن تدخله وفى تواصل بينهم انا معرفش اعرف ان بنتى  بتكلم ولد من غير ما اعرف الحوار بينهم ازاى وعامل ايه ودا عن تجربة برضو مش مجرد كلام  ولما عرفت طريقة الحوار بينهم اشمئزيت وكنت مضطرة اعرفها  انى قريت حوارهم وكلامهم مع بعض غلط ودى مش صداقة وانها لسه صغيرة اوى على كده  

وطبعا مسمعتش الكلام فكنت مضطرة اقفلها حسابها على الفيس و اعتراف منى انى كنت متوهمة ان دا الحل  لان لو قفلت الفيس فى موبيل وفى تويتر وفى مواقع كتير مشتركين فيها مع بعض وفى نفس الوقت استحالة اقولها مفيش نت خالص ومفيش كمبيوتر خصوصا اننا فى اجازة 
ازاى اقدر ابقا مطمنة على بنت  عندها 13 سنة  وهى بتكلم ولد على الفيس او فى الكنيسة او فى المدرسة  من وجهة نظرى  دى مشكلة كبيرة ومينفعش اكتفى بالمتابعة لحد متيجى هى تقولى  انتم صح وانا كنت غلط


----------



## soul & life (13 يونيو 2013)

إيمليــآ قال:


> *,.*
> 
> *أولاً آلموضوع رآئع ومهم جداً نيفيآن *.. ميرسى حبيبتى
> طبعاً أنآ مش مآمآ  .. بس ليآ وضع خآص شوية هيخلينى متآبعة قوية للموضوع
> ...




حبيبتى نورتى الموضوع  .. ربنا يخليلك ماما يارب 

عاوزه اقولك ان كل شخص بيختلف عن التانى فى شخصيته وميوله وهواياته وافعاله ورد فعله كمان لو اتحط فى نفس الموقف  ...
تعرفى انا عندى البنت اللى اسلوبها عنيف وميولها ملهاش علاقة بالهدوء خالص هى  اصح مسمى ليها انها شعنونة مجنونة حاجه كده ..
والولد هو اللى هادى وطباعة رايقة ورزين  وبحاول انا اقولها  انها بنت ولازم تكون هادية ورقيقة لكن  اتضحلى ودا اللى حابة اقولهولك ..ان لكل طفل شخصية مهما حاولنا احتوائها وتغيير سلوكهم هيكون له طابع خاص بيه هو بعيد تماما عن تصورنا احنا 
كل اللى تقدرى تعمليه انك تحتويه وبلاش تنتقضيه كتير لان دا هيجيب نتيجة عكسية تماما وخدى بالك انه ولد كمان كام سنة هيكون شاب وشخصيته هتكون قوية وبعتقد ان اطفال الايام دى من سن 9 سنين بيكونوا فى مرحلة الشباب فيعنى هما بيلونوا شخصياتهم بنفسهم دون تدخلنا احنا وهيكون صعب انك تدخلى وتغيرى فى شخصيته غير  عن رحب وسعة منه ودا مش هيجى  غير بالتراضى والهدوء حتى لو كان هو طبعه عنيف

ربنا يهديهم


----------



## tamav maria (13 يونيو 2013)

> ياقلبك !!





> وعرفت ان بنتك بتعرف وتكلم ولد وسكت؟؟  طيب ازاى
> وبعدين المتابعة فى التوقيت دا هتكون ازاى  والى اى مدى بمعنى انا لو  تابعتها طول الوقت مش هقدر اعرف واشوف هما اتكلموا فى ايه ؟؟ حصل بينهم ايه  ؟؟ الولد دا دخل على فكرها  واقنعها بايه؟؟





ياخبر يانيفيان انتي عاوزه تعملي مخبر علي بنتك وتسمعيها بتقول ايه في التليفون وبتكلم مين لالا مش معقول امال فين الثقه اللي ها تديها لها انتي كده ها تخليها تفقد الثقه حتي في نفسها وبعد كده بقي ها تكدب عليكي في كل حاجه


----------



## صوت صارخ (13 يونيو 2013)

*موضوع رائع وهادف وكلنا بحاجة للحوار فيه .... لكننا بحاجة لسماع وجهة النظر الاخرى .... يا ريت نرسل دعاوى لشبات وشباب المنتدى*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (13 يونيو 2013)

نيفيان قال:


> ياقلبك !!
> وعرفت ان بنتك بتعرف وتكلم ولد وسكت؟؟  طيب ازاى
> وبعدين المتابعة فى التوقيت دا هتكون ازاى  والى اى مدى بمعنى انا لو تابعتها طول الوقت مش هقدر اعرف واشوف هما اتكلموا فى ايه ؟؟ حصل بينهم ايه ؟؟ الولد دا دخل على فكرها  واقنعها بايه؟؟
> يعنى احنا لو تابعناهم فى البيت هتتكلم على الفيس لو قفلنا الفيس فى اكتر من موقع تانى ممكن تدخله وفى تواصل بينهم انا معرفش اعرف ان بنتى  بتكلم ولد من غير ما اعرف الحوار بينهم ازاى وعامل ايه ودا عن تجربة برضو مش مجرد كلام  ولما عرفت طريقة الحوار بينهم اشمئزيت وكنت مضطرة اعرفها  انى قريت حوارهم وكلامهم مع بعض غلط ودى مش صداقة وانها لسه صغيرة اوى على كده
> ...



*لما هى هتلاقى رد فعلك عنيف 
ممكن تخبى عنك و مش تحكى لك

لازم صحوبية*


----------



## soul & life (13 يونيو 2013)

tamav maria قال:


> ياخبر يانيفيان انتي عاوزه تعملي مخبر علي بنتك وتسمعيها بتقول ايه في التليفون وبتكلم مين لالا مش معقول امال فين الثقه اللي ها تديها لها انتي كده ها تخليها تفقد الثقه حتي في نفسها وبعد كده بقي ها تكدب عليكي في كل حاجه
> انا عن نفسي بعامل بنتي بالظبط زي ما قال عبود الموبايل معاها من وهي في year 8 وكانت في مدرسه مشتركه خاصه وكان في زميل لها بيتصل بها هي كانت بتقولي علي كل حاجه مامنعتهاش بس فهمتها ان لازم يكون في احترام بينهم
> ولانهم هما جروب مع بعض في المدرسه مع بعض وفي الكنيسه مع بعض ويخرجوا كلهم مع بعض
> طيب انا لو منعتها انها تكلمه في التليفون
> ...




ربنا يحميها يارب  .. حبيبتى حضرتك بتقولى انها حاليا فى صيدلة يعنى اللى حصل دا كان من سنين  بعتقد برضو الكام سنه فرق دول مخليين فرق التفكير واسلوب الولاد مختلف بسبب المؤثرات اللى عايشيين فيها من نت واغانى وافلام وغيره وغيره

امتا اديلها الثقة  وانا شايفة الوضع غلط البنت بتتعامل  مع صديقها او زميلها وكانهم شباب 22 سنة انا تابعت من باب الحرص والمتابعة وانهارت واتفاجئت بكلام انا معرفتش اقوله وانا مخطوبة لابوها يعنى الكلام كان سابق اعمارهم والطريقة والاسلوب  فيه انحلال وزى ما تكون دى مش بنتى مع انى حريصة جدا انا وباباها على  اسلوبهم وربايتنا ليهم 
انا  مصحباها وبخليها تحكيلى لكن كمان لما ادتلها الثقة اكتر من مرة لقيتها بتستخدم ثقتى فيها بشكل غلط  لقيتها اعتبرت ان اللى بيدور بينها وبين اصحابها سواء فى الكنيسة او المدرسة علاقات عاطفية وبيتعاملوا مع بعض من المنطلق ده  .. كده بعتقد لازم اقلق واتابع واعمل مخبر كمان ولا ايه رايك؟


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (13 يونيو 2013)

نيفيان قال:


> ياقلبك !!
> وعرفت ان بنتك بتعرف وتكلم ولد وسكت؟؟  طيب ازاى


 *[FONT=&quot]مش عرفت هى اللى حكيت لى بنفسها ... علشان كدة قلت لك الصراحة والمصارحة*​​ *[FONT=&quot]عودتها هى واخوها يقولوا رايحين فين ومع مين والساعة كام[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]حتى لو انا مش فى البيت – بيكلمونى يستأذنوا [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]غالبا بيبقوا فى النادى ودة اكتر مكان ممكن أطمئن عليهم فيه[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لأن هناك مراقبة شديدة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الولد عادى زيه زى أى شاب ممكن بنت تُعجب بيه خاصة لو دخل لها من مدخل الجواز والأرتباط[/FONT]*​ 


> وبعدين المتابعة فى التوقيت دا هتكون  ازاى  والى اى مدى بمعنى انا لو تابعتها طول الوقت مش هقدر اعرف واشوف هما  اتكلموا فى ايه ؟؟ حصل بينهم ايه ؟؟ الولد دا دخل على فكرها  واقنعها  بايه؟؟


*بمجرد ما تعودوا ع الصراحة والثقة فى النفس وعدم الكذب
المتابعة هتكون أسهل 
وفيه متابعة عن طريق ( رصد المتغيرات ) فى شخصيتها
مكتئبة - حزينة - شاردة الذهن - متغاظة 
*​[/FONT]


----------



## +إيرينى+ (13 يونيو 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> وفيه متابعة عن طريق ( رصد المتغيرات ) فى شخصيتها
> مكتئبة - حزينة - شاردة الذهن - متغاظة
> ]



*صح أوى أوى*​


----------



## tamav maria (13 يونيو 2013)

> انا  مصحباها وبخليها تحكيلى لكن كمان  لما ادتلها الثقة اكتر من مرة لقيتها بتستخدم ثقتى فيها بشكل غلط  لقيتها  اعتبرت ان اللى بيدور بينها وبين اصحابها سواء فى الكنيسة او المدرسة  علاقات عاطفية وبيتعاملوا مع بعض من المنطلق ده  .. كده بعتقد لازم اقلق  واتابع واعمل منخبر كمان ولا ايه رايك؟



انتي من حقك تعرفي هي بتكلم مين وبتقول ايه بس بالمواجهه بينك وبينها ولكن مش عن طريق التجسس 
واما اذا كانت بتستخدم الثقه بطريقه غلط حاولي تفهميها انك عارفه الكلام بيتقال بينها وبين اصحابها واذا اتكرر كلام زي ده تاني ها يكون في عقاب وعلي العموم هي لسه صغيره يعني تقدري تشكليها زي ما انتي عاوزه اكيد هي شايفاكي انك ضعيفه قدامها عشان كده بتتصرف بطريقتها هي ولكن لو هي عارفه انك لما تقولي لاء وما ترجعيش في كلمتك هي ها تسمع كلامك علي طول 
لكن الغلط ان احنا نقول لاولادنا لآء وبعدين لو زعلوا ولا عيطوا نقولهم اوك - ده اكبر غلط  يعني لما نقول لهم كلمه او وعد او تحذير مش مفروض نرجع في كلامنا تاني  عشان يعرفوا ان احنا عاملين عليهم كنترول


----------



## +ماريا+ (13 يونيو 2013)

*بمجرد ما تعودوا ع الصراحة والثقة فى النفس وعدم الكذب
المتابعة هتكون أسهل 
وفيه متابعة عن طريق ( رصد المتغيرات ) فى شخصيتها
مكتئبة - حزينة - شاردة الذهن - متغاظة 
*​[/SIZE][/FONT][/QUOTE

المتابعه يعنى مهتمه بيهم وواخده بالى منهم 
طيب مثلا انا بنتى لما تكبر تيجى تقولى انا ماشيه مع فلان 
ونصحتها انه بيضحك عليها ومش كويس 
ومسمعتش الكلام هعمل ايه ساعتها  
هسيبها تجرب وسمعتها تبقى ايه 
[/COLOR]


----------



## soul & life (13 يونيو 2013)

*ماهو للاسف يا جماعة الجيل دا ازكى مننا بكتير هى صريحة معايا الى حدا ما  عارفة ايه الخط الاحمر اللى احنا فى البيت هنا مش هنتقبله  وهنا بتتبخر  كل حاجه مصارحة صحوبية مفيش يمكن تكون بتخاف من رد فعل باباها لكن انا بحاول احتويها واديها الثقة علشان تصارحنى على الاقل انا بتخلينى اندم على الثقة والحرية اللى بديهالها بتصرفاته وكمان  لو لاحظتم ان عمرها كله على بعضة 13 سنة يعنى انا ادتلها الثقة وكان ليها موبيلها وحسابها وبعرف كل اصحابها وتمام وكنت متابعة وبعدها اكتشفت  ان تفكيرها وطريقتها وتعاملهم مع بعض على اساس علاقات عاطفية وسابق سنهم بمراحل ودا كان فى سنة 6 يعنى هى اصغر من انى اثق فيها واديلها الثقة المطلقة اصلا هى لسه متعرفش ازاى تختار اصحابها وبلاحظ اختيارتها لاصحابها غريبة جدا وبفهمها بالهدوء والمسايسة ازاى وليه دى لا ودى اه  وبناء على ايه تختار اصحابها
لكن  فى الاخر هى مش بتقتنع ودايما تصرفاتها بتصدمنى*


----------



## tamav maria (13 يونيو 2013)

هههههههههه
دي يظهر ان دماعها ناشفه علي العموم خلي بالك منها لان السن ده صعب شويه في التعامل معاه واولا
 واخيرا صلي لربنا انه يحافظ عليها واتركي الموضوع كله في ايد ربنا


----------



## +إيرينى+ (13 يونيو 2013)

مارياماريا قال:


> *بمجرد ما تعودوا ع الصراحة والثقة فى النفس وعدم الكذب
> المتابعة هتكون أسهل
> وفيه متابعة عن طريق ( رصد المتغيرات ) فى شخصيتها
> مكتئبة - حزينة - شاردة الذهن - متغاظة
> ...


*
هى هتقولك أنا ماشية مع الولة فلان على الناصية اللى تحت بيتنا ؟؟

و لا هتقولك إنى مرتبطة بفلان و بأقابله فى النادى مثلا ؟؟؟

حاولى تفهميها إن الأولاد فى السن دا غير البنات 

و إنه هو لسة صغير على الارتباط

يعنى هو لا معاه لا شقة و لا شهادة و لا و لا و لا

و يملكش قرار نفسه 

لسة بياخد مصروف من بابا ____ كدة

*


----------



## soul & life (13 يونيو 2013)

مارياماريا قال:


> *بمجرد ما تعودوا ع الصراحة والثقة فى النفس وعدم الكذب
> المتابعة هتكون أسهل
> وفيه متابعة عن طريق ( رصد المتغيرات ) فى شخصيتها
> مكتئبة - حزينة - شاردة الذهن - متغاظة
> ...



الطبيعى  حاليا انها متسمعش الكلام وننصح مرة واتنين وعشرة وفى الاخر احنا برضو اللى بنتحمل النتايج .. اهلا بيكى حبيبتى نورتى بمشاركتك


----------



## +ماريا+ (13 يونيو 2013)

الصداقه  بتيجى من  وهما صغيرين 
يعنى لما يرجعوا من الحضانه عملت ايه انهارده حبيبى انبسط 
بعد كده هما من نفسهم  يقولولك انهارده حصل كذا وكذا 
بسمعلهم  حتى لو كانت حاجات هايفه وصغيره 
من هنا بعمل ثقه معاهم 
لكن مش ينفع لما يكبر و وعايزه اصاحبهم هيبقى صعب جدا


----------



## soul & life (13 يونيو 2013)

tamav maria قال:


> هههههههههه
> دي يظهر ان دماعها ناشفه علي العموم خلي بالك منها لان السن ده صعب شويه في التعامل معاه واولا
> واخيرا صلي لربنا انه يحافظ عليها واتركي الموضوع كله في ايد ربنا



هى فعلا دماغها ناشفة جدا وعنيدة وشخصيتها قوية ولها نمطها وطريقتها   ودا بيعجبنى فيها يعنى مش نظام البنوتة اللى بتطلع نسخة طبق الاصل من مامتها وزى ما بتعمل ماما اعمل  لالا هى ليها زوئها فى لبسها فى اختيار الوانها  ودا الحمد لله انا بنميه فيها وعلفكرة هى متفوقة فى المدرسة ودايما درجاتها ممتازة ومش بتحتاج لدروس .. لكن الظاهر  زى مابيقال الحلو مبيكملش  

اشكرك على نصايحك وارشاداتك ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## +ماريا+ (13 يونيو 2013)

*
هى هتقولك أنا ماشية مع الولة فلان على الناصية اللى تحت بيتنا ؟؟

و لا هتقولك إنى مرتبطة بفلان و بأقابله فى النادى مثلا ؟؟؟

حاولى تفهميها إن الأولاد فى السن دا غير البنات 

و إنه هو لسة صغير على الارتباط

يعنى هو لا معاه لا شقة و لا شهادة و لا و لا و لا

و يملكش قرار نفسه 

لسة بياخد مصروف من بابا ____ كدة

*[/QUOTE]

لا طبعا هتقولى بحب فلان 
والشاب دا بيضحك عليها بالكلام الحلو 
وهى متيمه بحبه 
ومش قابله اى كلام 
اتصرف ازاى


----------



## soul & life (13 يونيو 2013)

مارياماريا قال:


> الصداقه  بتيجى من  وهما صغيرين
> يعنى لما يرجعوا من الحضانه عملت ايه انهارده حبيبى انبسط
> بعد كده هما من نفسهم  يقولولك انهارده حصل كذا وكذا
> بسمعلهم  حتى لو كانت حاجات هايفه وصغيره
> ...



صدقينى انا قريبة منها هى واخوها جدا لابعد ما تتخيلى لكن هى زكية جدا جات فى مرحلة فهمت ماما بتفكر ازاى وشخصيتها ازاى  وبابا ممكن يعدى ايه وميعديش ايه 

ودا طبعا  بعيد تماما عن الجو  اللى بتشوفه وتعيشه فى المدرسة  بتشوف صحباتها متحررين جدا فى لبسهم وخروجهم وطريقتهم وعلاقاتهم  فمن هنا فهمت ايه يتقال وايه مينفعش نشرك فيه ماما   وانا مهما ما كنت مراقبه ومتابعة اكيد هيكون فى امور غايبة عنى  وربنا بيستر


----------



## soso a (13 يونيو 2013)

موضوع رائع 

واكثر كلام عجبنى فى الردود استاذ عبود 

فعلا كلامه صح 100% 

انا مش ام لطفل لانى مش مرتبطه 

بس تعامل كتير معاهم 

ولاسف بشوف فى اطفال كتير جميله جدا وشخصيتهم راااائعه ويجى مش هقول غباء بس الحب المفريط زى المثل اللى يقول الدبه اللى قاتله صاحبها ساعات الاب والام بيعملوا كده مع اولادهم 

يعنى اولاً افهمى طبيعه شخصيته واعرفى ان ممكن انتى اللى تتعلمى منه مش تعلمى 

لما تزرعى البذره صح ببعض العنايه تتروى وتكبر هى وحدها 
سبيه او سيبها تخوض التجربه من بدايتها وهى تكبر تثق برايك وبفكرك 

سيبه او سيبها تكون هى نفسها مش نسخه منك عايزه تطبعيها عليها زى ما زمان كانوا عايزين يعملوا 

اديها الثقه بنفسها بس اوعى التكبر تزرعيه بيها من غير ما تاخدى بالك  لان التكبر يعنى عدم المشوره وده من اخطر الامور 

====

موضوع رائع واكيد متابعه 


​


----------



## soul & life (13 يونيو 2013)

*طيب يا جماعة احنا منتظرين اللى عنده مشكلة مع اى مراهق او مراهقة فى البيت او فى العيلة عموما  يطرحها ونشوف ممكن نتناقش فيها ازاى  .. وازى ما انا استفدت من خبرتكم واراءكم ونصايحكم الجميلة  ..اكيد صاحب المشكلة كمان هيستفيد من النقاش*


----------



## soul & life (13 يونيو 2013)

soso a قال:


> موضوع رائع
> 
> واكثر كلام عجبنى فى الردود استاذ عبود
> 
> ...





اهلا بيكى وبمشاركتك 

اكيد البذرة بتتزرع فى بداية نموهم وتكوين شخصيتهم لكن بيجى عليكى وقت بتلاحظى ان المؤثرات الخارجية اللى بتكون برة البيت اقوى واسرع من كل حاجة انتى فى امكانك تعمليها وفى بعض الولاد والبنات فيهم العند واحساسهم بانهم كبروا  وكل اصحابنا كده و ماما وبابا هما اللى مش فاهمين جيلنا ومكبرين الحكاية .. دا بيزود من المصاعب اللى ممكن تواجهنا فى ربايتهم 

نورتى الموضوع


----------



## soso a (13 يونيو 2013)

نيفيان قال:


> اهلا بيكى وبمشاركتك
> 
> اكيد البذرة بتتزرع فى بداية نموهم وتكوين شخصيتهم لكن بيجى عليكى وقت بتلاحظى ان المؤثرات الخارجية اللى بتكون برة البيت اقوى واسرع من كل حاجة انتى فى امكانك تعمليها وفى بعض الولاد والبنات فيهم العند واحساسهم بانهم كبروا  وكل اصحابنا كده و ماما وبابا هما اللى مش فاهمين جيلنا ومكبرين الحكاية .. دا بيزود من المصاعب اللى ممكن تواجهنا فى ربايتهم
> 
> نورتى الموضوع



الحاجات الخارجيه دى قشور بتكون ممكن لايام او شهور لكن الاساس هو الاساس 

ثانيا انت لازم تكونى مواكبه التغيرات اللى بتحصل فى الدنيا علشان تقدرى تواكبيهم هما كمان بسرعه نضوجهم 

والوا واخيرا لو احترمتى فكرهم وعقليتهم هتقدرى تسيطرى على افكارهم من غير هما ما يحسوا 

وكلامك هيكون لو قيمه 

لان ممكن انتى تتكلمى وتناقشى بس هما ما عندهم من الاصل ان يسمعوكى عارفينك هتقولى ايه واللى فى دماغهم فى دماغهم 

لكن لما تكون محترم رائيهم وفكرهم هيحترموا هما كمان رايك وفكرك 

وكمان حسسيهم انك بتحبيهم لشخصهم واظهرى دايما الاشياء الكويسه اللى فيهم بعدم مبالغه يعنى موجوده بجد مش انتى اختلاقتيها لانك امهم وتعيشى مبدا القرد فى عينه امه عزال  

من اكتر العيوب فى الام المصريه بالاخص انها بتركز على العيوب فى فكرها  انها بتسلط الضوء عليها علشان تزيلها فى حين ان ده اكبر غلط هى بتهدم فى شخصيه ابنها او بنتها وبتهدم العلاقه الجميله اللى ممكن تتعمل لاسف


----------



## +إيرينى+ (13 يونيو 2013)

مارياماريا قال:


> لا طبعا هتقولى بحب فلان
> والشاب دا بيضحك عليها بالكلام الحلو
> وهى متيمه بحبه
> ومش قابله اى كلام
> اتصرف ازاى



*لو هى 13 سنة و بتقول الكلام دا !!! هأستغرب جدا

لكن لو 18 سنة هأخليها تكلمه إنه ييجى يقابل باباها و نحط النقط على الحروف

وهأوضح لها إنى مش معترضة على إنها تصاحب حد لكن يهمنى سمعتها فى بلدنا المحروسة هههههههههههههههههه و إنى موافقة بيه مبدأيا 

بس كدة *


----------



## +إيرينى+ (13 يونيو 2013)

*على فكرة أنا نسيت أقولك على حاجة

إذا كانت بنتك محددة أصدقاء معينة على الفيس بوك --------------- دا كويس جدا

لأن فيه ناس فاتحينها على البحرى و عندهم فى حسابهم حوالى 300 أو 400 شخص و بيراسلوا بعض و الدنيا فل

يعنى مثلا إذا كانوا الاولاد دول أصدقاء مدرسة أو أصدقاء كنيسة أو أو 

يبقى ما فيش مشكلة

لكن المشكلة فى الأصدقاء اللى ما تعرفهمش

فياريت توضحى كانت مشكلة بنتك مع مين ؟؟؟

------------------------------------------------------

حاجة تانية 
------------

أحيانا البنات بتحب تشوف أبوها و أمها مهتمين بيها زيادة عن اللزوم

فإذا كان هى ديه الطريقة الوحيدة اللى تخليهم يتكلموا معاها أو عليها طول النهار و الليل ___ يبقى هتعمل كدة

فخليكى إنتى أذكى منها*


----------



## dodoz (13 يونيو 2013)

_موضووع رائع جدااا
متابعة _​


----------



## +ماريا+ (13 يونيو 2013)

]*لو هى 13 سنة و بتقول الكلام دا !!! هأستغرب جدا

لكن لو 18 سنة هأخليها تكلمه إنه ييجى يقابل باباها و نحط النقط على الحروف

وهأوضح لها إنى مش معترضة على إنها تصاحب حد لكن يهمنى سمعتها فى بلدنا المحروسة هههههههههههههههههه و إنى موافقة بيه مبدأيا 

بس كدة *[/QUOTE]


لا انا بقول مثلا لا انا بنتى صغيره لسه على الكلام دا 
بس اللى بقولك عليهم ممكن  فى السن اللى انت قولتيه 
وبعدين اذا كنت انا مش موافقه تصاحبه اقولها  خليه يجى البيت


----------



## +ماريا+ (13 يونيو 2013)

فى مشكله تانيه بشوفها
احنا ليه عايزين ولادنا اكبر من سنهم 
دايما لا يا حبيبى انت كبير متعملش دوشه متجريش فى البيت 
بطل شقاوه انت كبرت اتكلم كويس انت مش صغير 
ليه مش عايزينهم يعيشوا سنهم الحقيقى


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (13 يونيو 2013)

موضوع رائع نيفو
ومتابعه معاكم


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 يونيو 2013)

*اولا موضوعك رائع نيفيان بشكرك عليه 
انا هشارك  كبنت مرت بالسن ده اولا الجيل دلوقتى يختلف عن زمان كتير
يعنى على ما افتكر ايام ما كنت فى اعدادى كنت معرفش حاجة 
عن الكلام ده ولا يعنى اعجب بولد هو اكيد مش كل جيلى كان زيىء
على ما اتذكر كان معايا بنت فى 3 اعدادى كل يوم شاب يجيلها قدام المدرسة واحنا ببراءة نسالها
 تقول ده خالى وانا مفكرة انه خالها 
لحد ما دخلنا ثانوى وساعتها بس فهمت انه ولد كانت بتحبه هههههههههه
مش بقولكم براءة 
المهم بقى كلام استاذ عبود عجبنى جدا جدا 
الام والاب عليهم المسئولية الاكبر انهم يصاحبوا اولادهم يحاولوا يحكوا معاهم ينزلوا لسنهم لازم يتعودوا على الصراحة مع بعض 
مش يخافوا منهم لانهم لو خافوا هيخبوا كل حاجة عنهم 
وكمان عاوزة اقول حاجة فى السن ده الاسئلة بتكتر اووووووى وحب الاستطلاع 
عند الولاد والبنات بيزيد اوى لازم لو سالوهم اى سؤال يجاوبوا عليه مهما كان السؤال
 لانهم لو معرفوش الاجابة منهم هيعرفوها عن طريق النت او اصدقاء ليهم وساعتها 
هتوصلهم غلط 
لازم يتعودا انهم يحكوا كل حاجة بتحصل معاه 
اعرف كتير امهات مبتسالش بناتهم رايحة فين ولا جاية منين 
اقولها ليه تقولى انا واثقة فيها الموضوع مش موضوع ثقة الموضوع اننا بقينا
 فى دنيا صعبة والجيل ده عاوز يكبر عن سنه ويعرف كل حاجة  ومش عاوز حد يوجه 
لازم نعرف كل حاجة عن ولادنا اصحابهم مين وبيخرجوا يوحوا فين 
فى كتير امهات بتقفل خصوصا على البنت ومفيش خروج ومفيش تليفون 
وده بيجى بالعكس مع البنت بتعمل كل اللى هى عاوزاه من ورا مامتها 
علشان كدا لازم الام تقرب جدا من بنتها وتصاحبها وتعتبرها صديقة ليها 
فى الاول والاخر الموضوع ده بيختلف باختلاف افكار الكبار 
واسفة جدا على الاطالة *
​


----------



## چاكس (13 يونيو 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> نص هدومك أية يا حبيب
> أمال لو شفت أعلان الفياجرا هتعمل أية ؟؟
> 
> ...


*
أنا شفت اعلان الفياجرا يا عبود .. عملتش بعديه حاجه *:smile02


----------



## يوليوس44 (13 يونيو 2013)

* الصراحة والمصادقة  والوضوح  
يعنى مش يكون امام الاطفال بيكدب الامهات والاباء ويطلب من الابناء الصدق 
 الوضوح والصراحة والثقة 
*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (13 يونيو 2013)

مارياماريا قال:


> وبعدين اذا كنت انا مش موافقه تصاحبه اقولها  خليه يجى البيت


*
أيوة تقابليه 

لأنه لو مش جد مش هييجى فهيبان خيبته أودامها

لكن لو جه 

إبقى يا ستى طلعى فيه القطط الفطسانة:smile02



*


----------



## soul & life (13 يونيو 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *على فكرة أنا نسيت أقولك على حاجة
> 
> إذا كانت بنتك محددة أصدقاء معينة على الفيس بوك --------------- دا كويس جدا
> 
> ...



مش عارفه حضرتك بتقصدى بنتى انا ولا مين لكن عموما يعنى بنتى كان عندها صفحة وكانوا لا يتعدوا ال 50 وكلهم اصحاب من الكنيسة والمدرسة والعيلة ومكنتش بضيف حد متعرفهوش خالص ودا كان شرطى انا وباباها تعمل صفحة لكن اى اد تجيلها لازم قبل متقبلها اشوف انا الصفحة شكلها ايه وبتاعت مين 
ومظنش ابدا تكون بتختلق المواضيع دى علشان نهتم بيها لانها اصلا منزعجة من اهتمامنا الزايد بيها :nunu0000:


----------



## soul & life (13 يونيو 2013)

dodoz قال:


> _موضووع رائع جدااا
> متابعة _​



اهلا وسهلا بيكى منورة وياريت تشاركينا برايك


----------



## soul & life (13 يونيو 2013)

مارياماريا قال:


> فى مشكله تانيه بشوفها
> احنا ليه عايزين ولادنا اكبر من سنهم
> دايما لا يا حبيبى انت كبير متعملش دوشه متجريش فى البيت
> بطل شقاوه انت كبرت اتكلم كويس انت مش صغير
> ليه مش عايزينهم يعيشوا سنهم الحقيقى




ماريا حبيبتى الجيل دا صدقونى يا جماعة مختلف تماما عن الاجيال اللى سبقته وانا وعن تجربة لمست دا بنفسى وقربت اوى من بنتى وصاحبتها تقريبا مجموعة كبيرة تفكيرهم كده ويمكن يكونوا كلهم لما بتحكيلى وشوفت بنفسى تصرفات البنات اللى من سنها تنبلت بلمت ذهلت البنات سابقين سنهم بمراحل  يعنى هما اللى مكبرين نفسهم مش احنا خالص ومش حالة فردية دا تقريبا كل الجيل كده ...


----------



## soul & life (13 يونيو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> موضوع رائع نيفو
> ومتابعه معاكم



*ميرسى حبيبتى انتى الاروع اتمنى تشاركينا برايك ولو شايفة فى مشكلة عندك او عند حد من عيلتك بخصوص المراهقين ياريت تطرحيها النقاش فى حد ذاته بيعلمنا ازاى نتعامل مع الولاد فى السن ده 

نورتى وتشرفنى متابعتك*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (13 يونيو 2013)

نيفيان قال:


> مش عارفه حضرتك بتقصدى بنتى انا ولا مين لكن عموما يعنى بنتى كان عندها صفحة وكانوا لا يتعدوا ال 50 وكلهم اصحاب من الكنيسة والمدرسة والعيلة ومكنتش بضيف حد متعرفهوش خالص ودا كان شرطى انا وباباها تعمل صفحة لكن اى اد تجيلها لازم قبل متقبلها اشوف انا الصفحة شكلها ايه وبتاعت مين
> ومظنش ابدا تكون بتختلق المواضيع دى علشان نهتم بيها لانها اصلا منزعجة من اهتمامنا الزايد بيها :nunu0000:



*طب حلو __ يبقى فين المشكلة ؟*


----------



## soul & life (13 يونيو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *اولا موضوعك رائع نيفيان بشكرك عليه
> انا هشارك  كبنت مرت بالسن ده اولا الجيل دلوقتى يختلف عن زمان كتير
> يعنى على ما افتكر ايام ما كنت فى اعدادى كنت معرفش حاجة
> عن الكلام ده ولا يعنى اعجب بولد هو اكيد مش كل جيلى كان زيىء
> ...



ربنا يخليكى حبيبتى مبسوطة جدا ان الموضوع نال اعجابكم واتفاعلنا كلنا فى نقاشه وطرحه
بصراحة ومكدبش عليكى انا كمان اعجبت بكلام عبوود وبحسده على  اسلوبه مع ولاده 
لكن ادينى عقلك لما تدى بنتك الثقه وتقوليلها عادى حبيبتى تضيفى اصحابك الولاد من الكنيسة او المدرسة وتكونى فاهمه ان كل حاجه بتحصل انتى بتعرفيها وبتحكيلك كل حاجه وفجأة تتفاجىء ان البنوته الصغيرة كبرت وان رقم موبيلها مع اصحابها كلهم وان كلامها مع اصحابها  على اساس اكبر وابعد من الصداقة وحواديت بنات بقا وده جه ودا مجاش وكده مش لازم تقلقى وتحرصى على بنتك وتشددى كمان وتعملى مخبر كمان؟؟
علفكرة بنتى عمرها ما راحت لبنت صحبتها ولا سمحتلها تخرج مع صحبتها من غيرى حتى الكنيسة بتنزلها هى واخوها وكان معاها موبيل ونبهت عليها مش اى حد تديله رقمك المقربين منك بس ودا محصلش فكان العقاب سحبت الموبيل ... يعنى يا جماعة انا وباباها ناس متفتحة ومتحضرين ومش حابين القيود دى خالص لكن الجيل اعووج فبنكون مضطرين نتعامل كده 
علفكرة انا كمان كنت زيك كده فى سن اعدادى وثانوى كمان لكن شكلها النوعية دى اندثرت 
 نورتى  الموضوع ومشاركتك متميزة


----------



## soul & life (13 يونيو 2013)

چاكس قال:


> *
> أنا شفت اعلان الفياجرا يا عبود .. عملتش بعديه حاجه *:smile02



علفكرة الموضوع ملوش علاقة باعلان الفياجرا خالص 

عموما اهلا بيك


----------



## soul & life (13 يونيو 2013)

يوليوس44 قال:


> * الصراحة والمصادقة  والوضوح
> يعنى مش يكون امام الاطفال بيكدب الامهات والاباء ويطلب من الابناء الصدق
> الوضوح والصراحة والثقة
> *



دا اكيد طبعا رايك فى محله .. اهلا بيك يوليوس قيصر نورت


----------



## +إيرينى+ (13 يونيو 2013)

نيفيان قال:


> علفكرة بنتى عمرها ما راحت لبنت صحبتها ولا سمحتلها تخرج مع صحبتها من غيرى حتى الكنيسة بتنزلها هى واخوها وكان معاها موبيل ونبهت عليها مش اى حد تديله رقمك المقربين منك بس ودا محصلش فكان العقاب سحبت الموبيل ... يعنى يا جماعة انا وباباها ناس متفتحة ومتحضرين ومش حابين القيود دى خالص لكن الجيل اعووج فبنكون مضطرين نتعامل كده



*إنتى كل اللى قولتيه دا كله 

و بتقولى إنكم مش حابين القيود

أومال لو حابينها هتعملوا إيه ؟؟؟*


----------



## چاكس (13 يونيو 2013)

*انا ممكن اشارك معاكم ؟؟ 
هحكى كام حاجة كدا .. هو انا شايف هنا ناس محترمين بتتكلم بعقل و اتزان .
بس شايف ان ولا حد منهم تطرق الى الشده مع الابناء .. طيب نحكى شويه بقى
انا كشاب عديت الخمسين :smile01 ...... قصدى التلاتين .. 
اتربيت بالضرب .. العنف .. شد الشعر .. جروح احيانا و كدمات .. متعملش متروحش متصاحبش .. هتعمل النهارده كذا و كذا و متناقشنيش .. 
دا غير ان المعاملة كانت قاسية على كل اللى فى البيت كمان .. بس انا ليا وضع خاص مع الديكتاتور ..
الديكتاتور كان عليه الامر و انا التنفيذ .. طبعا لا انكر ان كان فيه لحظات قليلة كنت بحس فيها بالحب .. احيانا يعنى ..
العنف و الضرب و العناد .. كانوا هما اول صفات اتعرف عليها فى مرحلة التربية .. 
كنت بشوف ناس اصدقاء ليا يعنى فى نفس السن .. ايزى و بهباهاتهم ايزى و اخر دلع يعنى و عيال رايقة و زى الفل 
يعنى كنت بحقد شويه و سعات اتغاظ .. بس كنت برجع البيت الاقى شويه حنية من الام .. يخليكى ليا يا مامى 
اكيد كان العنف اسلوب قاسى فى التربية + اهتزاز كبير للثقة فى النفس .. وصل الى حد كل ما امر من ادام المراية اشوف نفسى و اكلمها .. او اختلس النظر ليها كدا .. + عنف حتى مع اخواتى البنات .. 
طيب عنف مع الاولاد ماشى يا دكتاتور .. انما كمان مع البنات ؟؟ و مع الام ؟؟ كان ناقص الجيران :gun:
اذكر مرة كنت لابس و متشيك ( على فكرة الديكتاتور كان شيك و مشيكنى .. الحق يقال ) .. كان تانى اسبوع فى اجازة اخر السنة اعدادية ... جه بص بصه على اوضتى و قالى متنزلش بالجاكيت دا .. البس الاسود التانى !!! 
بس انا عايز انزل بدا .. عاجبنى 
خلاص مفيش نزول الا بالجاكيت الاسود
و فاكر انى يوميها نزلت بالجاكيت الاسود ... يمكن هو مهتم اوى بالمظهر بس ميعرفش ان قلبى من جوا ناحيته هو اللى كان اسود
يعنى اقصد ان العنف الزيادة و الاهانة المتكررة و الغطرسة و الغرور .. فى معاملة المراهقات و المراهقين .. تعتبر مشكلة اضافية تضاف لمشاكل المراهقين انفسهم ..
فيعنى اللى بيربى ابنائه على الشده و العنف و الكلام دا .. ابنه او بنته هوصل بيهم الحال الى .. الانطلاق بلا قيود او خطوط ..
تعالى اتفرجى عليا بعد ما الدكتاتور مات .. تصدقى مزعلتش غير بعديها بزمن كبير ..
انطلاق بقى و فجر و عملت كل حاجة نفسى فيها سواء صح او غلط .. و الصراحة و الحق يقال ..  الدكتاتور كان متريش و ساب ثروة عمالين نفرتك فيها 
حتى اخواتى البنات اديت لهم كل حريتهم .. سيبتهم يعملوا كل اللى هما عايزينه .. يمكن الكبيرة شويه ضايعة زى - معرفش هى فين دلوقتى - :smile02 
بس الصغيرة عشان مشافتش كتير من الدكتاتور .. فهى على نياتها و ببص لها بحس براحة .. دا غير و غير و غير ...
الخلاصة .. اذا كان ولى الامر - مش بحب الكلمة دى - دكتاتور و كلامه يتسمع فى كل كبيرة و صغيرة .. يعيش هو بقا مع نفسه و يخلص على اللى حواليه 
و اهو نموذج اهو ... فى سنة 2013 فى يوم 14 يونيو .. انا اتحدث عن الديكتاتور ولا اذكر من محاسنه الا القليل ...

الحل الوحيد اننا نتعامل مع الشباب بدماغهم مش بدماغ عايشة فى زمن تانى .. من منكم ايها الافاضل لم تأتى عليه لحظة تمنى فيها ان يعود بيه الزمن الى حيث اللامسئولية و الايام التى تسبق الارتباط ليكون سيد نفسه .. ليعود الى الخير ..

انا هفترض انى خلفت .. و دا مستحيل يحصل لاسباب طبية .. بس يا ريت تكون بنت .. و جت فى يوم و قالتلى انا يا بابا ماشيه مع واحد .. ياااه .. مهو الطبيعى انها لازم تمشى مع واحد .. بأمانة انا هفرح كتير .. لأن انا شايف ان الاطفال او المراهقين اللى فى دماغهم الحاجات دى من و هما صغيرين .. فهما اذكياء جدا و سابقين سنهم .. شباب دايما هتلاقيه بيجدد و مجنون - دى كلمة حلوة مش وحشة - فعلا نحن فى حاجة الى شباب مجنون يعرف امتى يضحك و امتى يبقى جد

على فكرة انا على يقين ان اولاد حضراتكم كلكم شباب سابقة سنها .. لأنها .. شباب بتجرب و بتسأل و مش بتتكسف .. اديلهم مساحة وقت اللزوم .. سيبوهم ينطلقوا و صدقونى .. واثق بردو انهم مهما طال الزمن بيهم هيعملوا كل حاجة كانوا عايزين يعملوها .. سواء صح او غلط .. دوركم هو فرز الصح من الغلط و التأثير عليهم عشان يتفادوا الغلط .. غيرهم اتمنع من حاجات كتير و افتكر اهله انهم كدا هيطلعوه مسئول و شخص سوى ... و طلع مريض نفسيا و عضويا 

تحياتى

*


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 يونيو 2013)

نيفيان قال:


> ربنا يخليكى حبيبتى مبسوطة جدا ان الموضوع نال اعجابكم واتفاعلنا كلنا فى نقاشه وطرحه
> بصراحة ومكدبش عليكى انا كمان اعجبت بكلام عبوود وبحسده على  اسلوبه مع ولاده
> لكن ادينى عقلك لما تدى بنتك الثقه وتقوليلها عادى حبيبتى تضيفى اصحابك الولاد من الكنيسة او المدرسة وتكونى فاهمه ان كل حاجه بتحصل انتى بتعرفيها وبتحكيلك كل حاجه وفجأة تتفاجىء ان البنوته الصغيرة كبرت وان رقم موبيلها مع اصحابها كلهم وان كلامها مع اصحابها  على اساس اكبر وابعد من الصداقة وحواديت بنات بقا وده جه ودا مجاش وكده مش لازم تقلقى وتحرصى على بنتك وتشددى كمان وتعملى مخبر كمان؟؟
> علفكرة بنتى عمرها ما راحت لبنت صحبتها ولا سمحتلها تخرج مع صحبتها من غيرى حتى الكنيسة بتنزلها هى واخوها وكان معاها موبيل ونبهت عليها مش اى حد تديله رقمك المقربين منك بس ودا محصلش فكان العقاب سحبت الموبيل ... يعنى يا جماعة انا وباباها ناس متفتحة ومتحضرين ومش حابين القيود دى خالص لكن الجيل اعووج فبنكون مضطرين نتعامل كده
> ...


*طب ما هو لو قفلتى عليها بزيادة هتعمل ده كله برد بس من وراكى لازم تبقى فى حرية وثقة وصدقينى البنت لما تلاقيكى مش بتتعاملى معاها برقابة شديدة هتقدر ده كويس 
انا معاكى ان الجيل ده صعب وصعب اوى كمان لكن 
مش الحل ابدا اننا نقفل عليهم او نقيدهم 
ده هيجيب نتيجة عكسية لازم تقعدى تحكى مع بنتك وتفهميها ايه الصح وايه الغلط وان سنها لسة صغير متقدرش تحكم على الناس 
وعلى تصرفاتهم اذا كانت صح او غلط* ​


----------



## soul & life (13 يونيو 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *إنتى كل اللى قولتيه دا كله
> 
> و بتقولى إنكم مش حابين القيود
> 
> أومال لو حابينها هتعملوا إيه ؟؟؟*



انا بقصد اننا مضطرين نعمل كده دى قيود انا عارفاها كويس اللى طرحته دا بقول اننا مضطرين نتعامل كده لانى اكتر من مرة اديها الثقة واتناقش معاها وتقتنع بكلامى ونكون على اتفاق مفيش حاجه تحصل معاها غير وتحكيلى واللى بيحصل بيصدمنى والمؤثرات الخارجية من اصحابها والجو اللى بيعيشوه والحكاوى بتاعتهم بيجذبها تانى


----------



## soul & life (13 يونيو 2013)

*جاكس .. مشاركة متميزة
واضح انك عانيت كتير بسبب العنف والديكتاتورية والقيود  اولا انا  شايفة ان قيود اللى بنحطها حاليا دا بسبب اخطاء اولادنا وسوء تصرفهم وعدم مصارحتهم  يمكن جوزى يكون شديد شوية على الولاد ودا طبعه ومش قادرة اغيره هو عنده الغلط غلط ولازم يكون له عقاب ودا مش كله صح ومش كله غلط لكن برجع واقول اذا كنا  حاطين عينا وسط راسنا  وبنتابع ونتكلم وننصح ونتناقش وبيحصل كده فمابالك لو  كنا مكبرين دماغنا زى ما انت قولت وشوفت اصحابك اهاليهم ازاى بيتعاملوا معاهم

عاوزه اسالك سؤال والدك الله يرحمه كان بيتعامل معاك كده بدون اى اخطاء منك عمال على بطال ولا دا كان بسبب تصرفاتك ؟؟؟*


----------



## soul & life (13 يونيو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *طب ما هو لو قفلتى عليها بزيادة هتعمل ده كله برد بس من وراكى لازم تبقى فى حرية وثقة وصدقينى البنت لما تلاقيكى مش بتتعاملى معاها برقابة شديدة هتقدر ده كويس
> انا معاكى ان الجيل ده صعب وصعب اوى كمان لكن
> مش الحل ابدا اننا نقفل عليهم او نقيدهم
> ده هيجيب نتيجة عكسية لازم تقعدى تحكى مع بنتك وتفهميها ايه الصح وايه الغلط وان سنها لسة صغير متقدرش تحكم على الناس
> وعلى تصرفاتهم اذا كانت صح او غلط* ​



بحكى معاها كتير واحكلها مواقف وحواديت اخليها تتخيل مدى خطورة دا عليها  لما تكبر وانه مش صح تتكلم بالشكل دا ولازم تعيش سنها اللى هو ابعد ما يكون عن انها تكلم ولد وترتبط بيه عاطفيا  وانه مش ممنوع ابدا يكون ليها اصدقاء وزمايل ولاد بس زى اخواتها كلام وسلام عادى كاثنين اصحاب لكن هى دايما بتفاجئنى ان كل اصحابها الكلام دا عادى وان البنات كلها اصحابها دا عادى عندهم  فبضطر اشد و اراقب ولما براقب واخد منها وعد تنفذ الكلام اللى بتقتنع بيه وترجع تخلفه بكون مضطرة للعقاب وهو انى اقفلها صفحتها على الفيس مثلا اخد منها موبيلها فترة وهكذا


----------



## +ماريا+ (13 يونيو 2013)

*طب ما هو لو قفلتى عليها بزيادة هتعمل ده كله برد بس من وراكى لازم تبقى فى حرية وثقة وصدقينى البنت لما تلاقيكى مش بتتعاملى معاها برقابة شديدة هتقدر ده كويس 
انا معاكى ان الجيل ده صعب وصعب اوى كمان لكن 
مش الحل ابدا اننا نقفل عليهم او نقيدهم 
ده هيجيب نتيجة عكسية لازم تقعدى تحكى مع بنتك وتفهميها ايه الصح وايه الغلط وان سنها لسة صغير متقدرش تحكم على الناس 
وعلى تصرفاتهم اذا كانت صح او غلط* ​[/QUOTE]

طيب اعرف مين انها او انه مش هيستغلوا الحريه دى غلط 
لو ادتهم الحريه من هما وضغيرين مش هقدر اغير طريقتى  لما يكبرو 
لأن ساعتها هيبقى فى حاجه  اتغيرت فى علاقتى بيهم 
ومفهوم الحريه بيختلف من  شخص للتانى


----------



## soul & life (13 يونيو 2013)

مارياماريا قال:


> *طب ما هو لو قفلتى عليها بزيادة هتعمل ده كله برد بس من وراكى لازم تبقى فى حرية وثقة وصدقينى البنت لما تلاقيكى مش بتتعاملى معاها برقابة شديدة هتقدر ده كويس
> انا معاكى ان الجيل ده صعب وصعب اوى كمان لكن
> مش الحل ابدا اننا نقفل عليهم او نقيدهم
> ده هيجيب نتيجة عكسية لازم تقعدى تحكى مع بنتك وتفهميها ايه الصح وايه الغلط وان سنها لسة صغير متقدرش تحكم على الناس
> وعلى تصرفاتهم اذا كانت صح او غلط* ​




طيب اعرف مين انها او انه مش هيستغلوا الحريه دى غلط 
لو ادتهم الحريه من هما وضغيرين مش هقدر اغير طريقتى  لما يكبرو 
لأن ساعتها هيبقى فى حاجه  اتغيرت فى علاقتى بيهم 
ومفهوم الحريه بيختلف من  شخص للتانى 
[/QUOTE]
معاكى حق ماريا وجهة نظر برضو


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 يونيو 2013)

مارياماريا قال:


>




طيب اعرف مين انها او انه مش هيستغلوا الحريه دى غلط 
لو ادتهم الحريه من هما وضغيرين مش هقدر اغير طريقتى  لما يكبرو 
لأن ساعتها هيبقى فى حاجه  اتغيرت فى علاقتى بيهم 
ومفهوم الحريه بيختلف من  شخص للتانى 
[/QUOTE]
*طيب وايه رايك لو قفلتى عليهم ودا جاب نتيجة عكسية 
الجيل ده لو قفلتى عليه زيادة هيعمل اللى هو عاوزه من وراكى 
علشان كدا لازم نديهم حرية مش معنى حرية انى معرفش عنهم حاجة اكون عارفة بيروحوا فين ويجوا منين واصحابهم مين 
*​


----------



## +ماريا+ (13 يونيو 2013)

قصدك حريه بس بضوابط معينه كده تمام يا رورو 
يعنى  عدم التأخير بالليل او بره البيت عموما 
نقدر نسميها حريه بس تكون برقابه 
يعنى تحت اشرافى 
ولازم اللى يغلط يتعاقب دى مالهاش دعوه بالحريه


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (13 يونيو 2013)

*حلو الموضوع يا نيفيان .. هتابع بس مش على اساس انى ام ولا خالة ولا عمة ولا حتى مراهقة :smile02 .. بس انا كنت خادمة لبنات اعدادى و لازلت على اتصال بيهم لحد دلوقتى .. 

فيه شوية مشاكل مرتبطة بسن المراهقة فيهم حاجات بتختفى مع الوقت لوحدها و فيه حاجات بتزيد .. زى المواطنة اللى اتكلمتى فيها .. الوطن مش مجرد ارض الوطن حياة كاملة فازاى عايزاهم يحبوا مصر و هما مش طايقيين يعيشوا فيها ؟؟ و ليهم كل الحق على فكرة انهم مش يطيقوها دلوقتى .. بنتك 13 سنة جسمها بدأ يكبر كام كلمة قذرة بتسمعها فى كل خروجة ؟ و ممكن اوقات توصل لمد الايد ؟؟ حتى لو مش هى نفسها محصلش مع واحدة من صاحباتها ؟ بلد ايه اللى هتحبها و هى مش مآمنة على نفسها فيها ؟ .. البطالة / الحوادث / السياسة و قرفها / المشاكل المالية / التدين الظاهرى و النجاسة الباطنة .. كل دى حاجات تخلى اى انسان ميطيقهاش .. انتى يمكن متمسكة بيها عشان ليكى فيها ذكريات حلوة لكن الاجيال الجديدة اجيال غلبانة مالهاش ذكريات و مشافوش يوم عدل فيها يخليهم يلتمسولها العذر .. فاعذريهم .. الغلط مش منهم 

الفرق بينى مشاكلى مع البنات و مشاكلكم انكم بتحاولوا تعالجوا الظروف الخارجية و انا المفروض اتعامل مع الخارجية و المنزلية :smile01 .. فمثلا اما تجيلى بنت تحكيلى انها بتحب فلان و بيحبها و هيتجوزوا اما يكبروا .. و كانو لسة فى 2 اعدادى يعنى و فلان التانى بيغير منه عشان كان بيحبها قبله و حوارات طويلة و اسامى شباب تلغبط و حوووووسة .. و ابدأ فى الكلام معاها عشان اعرف اخرها معاه ايه و اقولها طب و لو مامتك اكتشفت الموضوع ايه اللى هيحصل .. آلاقيها بتقولى لا ما ماما عارفة دى حتى هى و خالتو نزلوا اشترولى هدية اديهاله فى عيد ميلاده عشان كان ورايا امتحان انا :smile01 .. طب و النبى انا اقولها ايه دى :smile01 

و بعدها بفترة تيجى تقولى انا سيبته بس فلان قالى معجب بيا و انا مش عايزة اتسرع :smile01 .. ساعتها طبعًا لا ببقى عارفة اقولها حاجة اسهل حاجة هتقولهالى " ماما عارفة "  او تبطل تحكى اصلا و دة اللى بدات تعمله دلوقتى و انا سيبتها لخادمة تانية تتعامل معاها و مع والدتها :act31: 

المشكلة التانية .. اختلاف المستويات المادية و الثقافية و تأثيرها .. ممكن تلاقى شلة بنات واحدة فيهم بنت مستواها المادى كويس اوى و بنات اقل شوية .. الاختلاف دة اوقات بيخلق عدم ثقة فى النفس او احساس بالنقص او عدم رضا مش مجرد طموح .. طبعًا بتكلم عن شلة من الكنيسة و اوقات بتبقى فى المدرسة بس مش بتبقى الفروق ساعتها جبارة اوى .. بتكون اوضح و اوسع فى الكنيسة .. فازاى اخلى البنت الاقل ماديًا او ثقافيًا متحسش بالنقص او بالعجز قدام الاختلاف دة ؟؟ 

دبرنى يا وزير :t23:*


----------



## johna&jesus (14 يونيو 2013)

متابع بس الموضوع دا عاوز روقااااااااااان 

مرسى كتير على الموضوع الحلو دا
اكيد الكل هيستفيد


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 يونيو 2013)

مارياماريا قال:


> قصدك حريه بس بضوابط معينه كده تمام يا رورو
> يعنى  عدم التأخير بالليل او بره البيت عموما
> نقدر نسميها حريه بس تكون برقابه
> يعنى تحت اشرافى
> ولازم اللى يغلط يتعاقب دى مالهاش دعوه بالحريه


*ايوه هو ده اللى اقصده حريه ولكن برقابة 
واكيد طبعا اللى يغلط يتعاقب 
صدقينى كتير قابلت ناس كانت مضيقة عل ولادها جدا فوق ما تتخيلى وكانت النتيجة عكسية تماما كانت البنت بتعمل كل حاجة من ورا مامتها وهى نايمة فى البلوظة 
لكن لما تبقى فى حريه ورقابة من بعيد ده افضل للبنت وبيحسسها انها مبتعملش حاجة غلط وتديها ثقة بنفسها وده بيمنعها انها تعمل حاجة غلط او على الاقل تفكر الاول كويس *​


----------



## +ماريا+ (14 يونيو 2013)

ايوه هو ده اللى اقصده حريه ولكن برقابة 
واكيد طبعا اللى يغلط يتعاقب 
صدقينى كتير قابلت ناس كانت مضيقة عل ولادها جدا فوق ما تتخيلى وكانت النتيجة عكسية تماما كانت البنت بتعمل كل حاجة من ورا مامتها وهى نايمة فى البلوظة 
لكن لما تبقى فى حريه ورقابة من بعيد ده افضل للبنت وبيحسسها انها مبتعملش حاجة غلط وتديها ثقة بنفسها وده بيمنعها انها تعمل حاجة غلط او على الاقل تفكر الاول كويس [/B]
[/CENTER][/SIZE][/FONT][/QUOTE]

انا موفقه جدا على كده 
لأنى شوفت دا بنفسى البنت لما بتروح كليه بعيده عن اهلها 
صدقينى مش ممكن تقولى هى ابدا  بتكلم عن نوعيه معينه طبعا مش الكل 
ودا نتيجة الكبت والتربيه اللى مش صح طبعا [/COLOR]


----------



## soul & life (14 يونيو 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *حلو الموضوع يا نيفيان .. هتابع بس مش على اساس انى ام ولا خالة ولا عمة ولا حتى مراهقة :smile02 .. بس انا كنت خادمة لبنات اعدادى و لازلت على اتصال بيهم لحد دلوقتى ..
> 
> فيه شوية مشاكل مرتبطة بسن المراهقة فيهم حاجات بتختفى مع الوقت لوحدها و فيه حاجات بتزيد .. زى المواطنة اللى اتكلمتى فيها .. الوطن مش مجرد ارض الوطن حياة كاملة فازاى عايزاهم يحبوا مصر و هما مش طايقيين يعيشوا فيها ؟؟ و ليهم كل الحق على فكرة انهم مش يطيقوها دلوقتى .. بنتك 13 سنة جسمها بدأ يكبر كام كلمة قذرة بتسمعها فى كل خروجة ؟ و ممكن اوقات توصل لمد الايد ؟؟ حتى لو مش هى نفسها محصلش مع واحدة من صاحباتها ؟ بلد ايه اللى هتحبها و هى مش مآمنة على نفسها فيها ؟ .. البطالة / الحوادث / السياسة و قرفها / المشاكل المالية / التدين الظاهرى و النجاسة الباطنة .. كل دى حاجات تخلى اى انسان ميطيقهاش .. انتى يمكن متمسكة بيها عشان ليكى فيها ذكريات حلوة لكن الاجيال الجديدة اجيال غلبانة مالهاش ذكريات و مشافوش يوم عدل فيها يخليهم يلتمسولها العذر .. فاعذريهم .. الغلط مش منهم
> 
> ...



اهلا بيكى حبيبتى نورتى الموضوع .. كالعادة مشاركتك متميزة شوفى يا شقاوة المشكلة الاولى دى انا  كنت فيها لما البنت جاتلى من سنتين كده وقالتلى يا ماما فيها حاجه لما اضيف ولد من الكنيسة قولتلها لا خالص حبيبتى كلنا اخوات ولازم نسال عن بعض وطالما هو زى اخوكى وبتتعاملوا مع بعض زى الاصحاب مفيش فرق بينه وبين يوسف اخوكى انا معنديش مانع  ومن هنا اخدت جزء لابئس منه من الحرية انا طبعا وزى اى ام عارفة مين ضيفاهم على صفحتها وارقام مين على موبيلها وبتابع وبحرص لقيت ساعات اعدها على النت بتزيد وكل يوم نفس الشخص اللى بتحكى معاه  وفى نفس الوقت ابتدت رنات كتير تيجى على الموبيل وطبعا  هى فاهمه وعارفه ان الموبيل المفروض الرقم للاصدقاء المقربين ودا كمان متنفذش فبتديت اعاقب اخد منها الموبيل فترة كعقاب وارجعهولها  ونفس الغلط بيحصل تانى  وتابعت بشكل اكبر لقيت ان هى وكل البنات اللى من سنها سواء فى البيت او الكنيسة بيتعاملوا وبيتكلموا على اساس انهم انسات كبار وعلاقات عاطفية ودا معجب بيا ودا جه ودا زعلان من فلانه فمجاش الخدمة وهكذا حوارات ومسلسلات  والظاهر ان ماما عارفه ماما عارفه ايه بالظبط ؟؟؟  ماما تعرف ان فلان دا صديق ليها زى اخوها مشترك معاها فى المهرجان الصيفى فى الكنيسة  وزى ما كان بيحصل معانا زمان جروب بنات وولاد كلنا زى الاخوات مفيش فرق بين بنت وولد وبحكيلها دا وبتكلم معاها  لكن اللى بيدور فى اذهان العيال دول اكبر بكتير من سنهم ودا طبعا خلانى اقص جزء من الحرية اللى ادتهالها ودا مش مستريحاله خالص ومش حابة القيود والتحجيم دا ابدا لانى مقتنعة انه مش صح لكن اعمل ايه اذا كان الخواطر جسيمة والاخطاء بتنعاد مرة واتنين وعشرة 

بالنسبة للمشكلة التانيه ودى كمان موجودة بحكم ان بنتى فى مدرسة من المدارس المعروفة فى اسكندرية المستويات فيها عالية شوية  .. بالنسبة للكنيسة فنادر تلاقى فروقات مسببة مشاكل نفسية للبنات  اللى شوفته وظاهر فى المدرسة 
 نشكر ربنا مستوانا معقول نوعا ما فبنتى  مش حاسة بالفروق دى لكن برضو احيانا تيجى تحكيلى ماما فلانه بتيجى المدرسة ومعاها مبلغ كده و يوميا بتروح سان استفانو تشترى حاجات وتحكيلى حاجات كتير  وقتها انا بحاول الفت نظرها لحاجه مهمه اقولها ها وعاملة ايه بقا فى الدراسة؟؟؟؟
ياترى بقا شاطرة  ودايما الرد سواء على فلانة او علانة من النوعيات دى بيكون لا يا ماما مش اوى .. هنا انا بلاقى نقطة افهمها ان المستوى المادى والفلوس والآى باد والموبيل اللى معرفش ماركته ايه مش كل حاجه هى معاها كل ده بفضل باباها ومستوى اهلها انما هى ايه؟؟؟ عملت  ايه ؟؟؟ مستواها فى الدراسة ازاى  ؟؟   بحاول افهمها ان كل شخص ربنا اداله ميزات مش موجودة عند التانى لو ربنا  عطالها عيله مرموقة وفلوس فمديكى انتى زكاء وتفوق متميزة عنها بيه ادب اخلاق صفات جميلة تميزك وان الفلوس اللى معاها والمستوى اللى عايشة فيه مش هيقدر يخليها بنت لذيذة ومحبوبة ومتفوقة زيك .. مرة فى مرة لقيتها فهمت كويس وبقت تتكلم بطريقة عادية جدا مفيش الانبهار اللى كان موجود فى عينيها لما جات تحكيلى عنها اول مره

نورتى يا شقاوة  بجد الموضوع بقا رائع بيكم كلكم وبارائكم الجميلة يارب كلنا نفيد ونستفيد


----------



## soul & life (14 يونيو 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> متابع بس الموضوع دا عاوز روقااااااااااان
> 
> مرسى كتير على الموضوع الحلو دا
> اكيد الكل هيستفيد





اهلا وسهلا بيك  يشرفنا متابعتك ومشاركتك كمان مش متابعة فى صمت لازم نعرف رايك


----------



## مينا اميل كامل (14 يونيو 2013)

احب في الاول اشكرك علي الموضوع الجميل الحيوي
شوفي
الغلط في المراهقة هايفضل يتكرر عند الشباب ويبقي
محبب لو
شايفين ان فيه شخصيتهم
تعبيرهم عن ذاتهم
تمردهم علي مقاوميهم
وهنا عايز انبه ان كلمة مقاوميهم والواقفين في طريقهم
دي ما تترجمش عندهم علي انهم الاهل من العائلة 
والاسرة
والا هنلاقي ان طبعا الاهل بينصحوا بالخير
بس المراهقين مش هايسمعهوم وهاينفذوا الشر
ليس حبا في الشر في المقام الاول بل عناد في الاهل
ولسه ليا رد تاني وان مومنت


----------



## مينا اميل كامل (14 يونيو 2013)

يعني مثلا نيفيان
ما اجيش اقول لابني ما تشوفش الفيلم دا
او لبنتي ماتحطيش الاغنية دي علي الموبايل
لا انما
انما  ممكن اقول لابني بس صدقيني اللي بيكلمك متجوزش
انما نفسه يكون امين علي ولاده
فاقول لابني انت رايح تشوف فيلم في الكومبيوتر ولا الدش
طيب ماتاخدني يا راجل معاك اتفرج
فتيجي لقطة واحدة فيها لابسة ملابس مفتحة
ابين لابني بتوجيه راسي وعينيا اني ببص علي وشها
مركز علي الترجمة لو موجودة
ولو جات لقطة فيها عري
طبيعي ابني هايبصلي عشان يشوف رد فعلي وهل
زي رد فعله فياحبذالو بص ولقاني مغمض بدون ما اتكلم
او اتعصب او اذم واقولاي القرف دا
فلو قالي ليه يا بابا مغمض انت نمت 
اقوله لا بس عشان مش عايز اشوف المنظر العريان
دا طب مش كنت تنبهني
يقوللي ما انا ماكنتش اعرف دا انا بشوفه لاول مرة
اقوله طيب يا حبيبي حصل خير
اهي دي طريقة بيها الابن يدرك ما عليه ان يفعله بدون
اوامر
بنتك عايزة تقرا رواية ولا تسمع اغنية
قولي لها تعالي نقراها ونسمعها سوا
وتلاقيكي قومتي فتقولك علي فين يا ماما
طبطبي عليها وقوليلها معلش يا حبيبتي ما اقدرش
اقرا الكتاب دا او الكلام دا عاالنت او اسمع الاغنية دي
عشان انا هاقر الانجيل كمان شوية فما ينفعش اني
انشغل واتشوش بأفكار عالمية في شهوة ومحبة للنفس
واجي اتقدم كدا بجراءة لمحبة ربنا الباذلة اللي فيانجيله
والا هاحس اني يتوبخ
بالطبطبة مش بالضرب
يعني زي ما بقول البنتتقول ماما دي بتقدم عسليا
مش عصا ليا وتكلمني بعصبية
سواء كانت المسؤلة عنها ماما او في غياب ماما لوفاتها او سفرها او انشغالها باِغالها
ممكن دا يكون دور الاخت الكبيرة او الخالة مثلا
فمش معني طبطبت عليها يعني موافقة علي الخطية
طيب ما في ام ما بطبطبش وبتضرب وتزعق
بس ما بترفضش الخطية والولاد يشوفوها بتشوف
فيلم عربي في حاجات غير لائقة
فرفض الاهل صامتين للخطية لنفسهم 
قدوة لابنائهم والمسيح وجوده في البيت قوة لابنائهم
اشكرك جدا والي اللقاء
وكان ليان اكتب الكثير 
ولكن هذا شيئ تطول روايته
اتركك الان الي محبة القدير ورعايته
                        dobrze\molto bella\danke \by


----------



## soul & life (15 يونيو 2013)

*اشكرك مينا مشاركة جميلة ومفيدة جدا 
ربنا يبارك حياتك ..  *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (15 يونيو 2013)

نيفيان قال:


> احيانا تيجى تحكيلى ماما فلانه بتيجى المدرسة* ومعاها مبلغ كده *و يوميا بتروح سان استفانو تشترى حاجات وتحكيلى حاجات كتير  وقتها انا بحاول الفت نظرها لحاجه مهمه اقولها ها *وعاملة ايه بقا فى الدراسة؟؟؟؟*
> ياترى بقا شاطرة * ودايما الرد* سواء على فلانة او علانة من النوعيات دى بيكون لا يا ماما مش اوى ..


 *[FONT=&quot]علاجك للقصة دى كان مظبوط وتمام *​​ *[FONT=&quot]بس مش عايزين نقع فى خطأ قاتل " كلنا " بنقع فيه[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ألا وهو[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]: إن الغنى دائماً مُنحل وفاشل دراسياً ومتدلع دلع السنين[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]كذلك " المُلحد " دائماً سكير ومُنفلت وعربيد وبتاع نسوان [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وكأنها قاعدة أساسية صالحة لكل أنسان وزمان ومكان [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]..!!![/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]ماذا لو كانت البنت الثرية متفوقة دراسياً ومنضبطة أخلاقياً ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( أو ) ماذا لو أدعى أبنك / بنتك ( على غير الحقيقة ) أنها كذلك ؟![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]كيف سيكون الجواب وقتها ؟ [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (15 يونيو 2013)

*[FONT=&quot]فى السن دة يبدأ الأبن / البنت فى المقارنات المادية والقدرات المالية*​​ *[FONT=&quot]( غصب عنهم بالقطع ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فلانة [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]عاملة " خطوبتها " فى فيرمونت ... ألف مبروك ربنا يسعدها[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لأن فيه[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] علانة عملت " خطوبتها " فى بيتهم ع الضيق ... برضه ألف مبروك وربنا يسعدها[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]تغاضى [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]عن أهتمامك بالسؤال أو الرد على مقارنات مادية وطنشها تماماً[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأستمع / أستمعى لها كأنها قصة عن زملاء فى الدراسة 
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لا تحاول أبداً [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]أن تنال من شخصية ثرية أمام أبناءك [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لأنك لا ولن [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]تعرف كيف ستكون رِدة فعلهم ( فى عقل بالهم ) عنك وقتها 
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فقط .. [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]عندما تجد إعوجاج سلوكى أو اخلاقى لدى أصدقاء الأبناء [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هنالك فقط[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] ... تدخل وبكل قوتك [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 يونيو 2013)

لا انا معاكم وش
شكلكم هتشوفوا يوم هههه


----------



## soul & life (15 يونيو 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]علاجك للقصة دى كان مظبوط وتمام *​​ *[FONT=&quot]بس مش عايزين نقع فى خطأ قاتل " كلنا " بنقع فيه[/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ألا وهو[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]: إن الغنى دائماً مُنحل وفاشل دراسياً ومتدلع دلع السنين[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]كذلك " المُلحد " دائماً سكير ومُنفلت وعربيد وبتاع نسوان [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وكأنها قاعدة أساسية صالحة لكل أنسان وزمان ومكان [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]..!!![/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]ماذا لو كانت البنت الثرية متفوقة دراسياً ومنضبطة أخلاقياً ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( أو ) ماذا لو أدعى أبنك / بنتك ( على غير الحقيقة ) أنها كذلك ؟![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]كيف سيكون الجواب وقتها ؟ [/FONT]*​[/FONT]



ياشيخ دا انا فرحت وقولت اخيرا فى حاجه قولتها عجبت الاستاذ عبود  ههههه

مكنش قصدى صدقنى اعمم ان البنت او الشخص المستريح ماديا منحل او منحلة اخلاقيا ودراسيا بس اللى قصدته انى اعرفها ان لكل شخص ربنا بيديله امكانيات مش موجودة عند التانى يعنى فى القصة دى البنت فعلا مستواها الدراسى والاخلاقى متراجعين وكانت نقطة عرفت ادخلها منها
واكيد لو كانت متفوقة دراسيا واخلاقيا كنت هلاقى شكل تانى اقدر اقنعها بيه بنفس المبدء اللى هو ربنا بيدى لكل شخص مميزات فى حياته وشخصيته مش موجوده عند الاخرين


----------



## soul & life (15 يونيو 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> لا انا معاكم وش
> شكلكم هتشوفوا يوم هههه



منورة يا توتى .. بعتقد رايك هيكون مهم لان انتى من جيل الشباب يعنى تقريبا هتقدر تفيدينا بارائك


----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 يونيو 2013)

بصى هى من ناحية انها مشكلة كبيرة ومشكلة جيل 
اة 
بس بصى هقوالك هو انا من رايى يعنى ان الاب والام يكونوا قريبين من عيالهم اوى فى ا لفترة دى
لان اكيد مافيش واحد او واحدة مش بيعدوا بالمرحلة دى 
عارفة نفسى لما الاب او الام يعرفوا حاجة زى دى
مش يمسكوا عيالهم يلطشوا فيهم
كانهم عملوا مصيبة
اصل دى مش مصيبة دى حاجة عادية وبتحصل الى اى حد
ازاى بقى نتعامل معاهم
دى محتاجة قاعدة لوحدها معاكى


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (15 يونيو 2013)

نيفيان قال:


> *ياشيخ دا انا فرحت وقولت اخيرا فى حاجه قولتها عجبت الاستاذ عبود  ههههه*


*الله ؟؟ لية كدة هو انا مشاركاتى وحشة أوى للدرجة دى ؟؟
:t33::t33::t33:
انا مش بارد عليكى انتى شخصياً ...لكن بوجه العموم للكل
لأنك انتى الوحيدة هنا اللى بتكتبى معاناتك مع المراهقين
*​


----------



## soul & life (15 يونيو 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *الله ؟؟ لية كدة هو انا مشاركاتى وحشة أوى للدرجة دى ؟؟
> :t33::t33::t33:
> انا مش بارد عليكى انتى شخصياً ...لكن بوجه العموم للكل
> لأنك انتى الوحيدة هنا اللى بتكتبى معاناتك مع المراهقين
> *​



لا علفكرة مقصدتش ان مشاركاتك وحشة اللى قصدته ان دايما رايك بيكون  مخالف  لحاجه انا قولتها  يعنى بمعنى اوضح مش دايما بنتفق  ومشاركاتك رائعة وانا شخصيا بستفاد منها
انا بطرح المشكلة والكل بيناقش ودى مش معاناة  دا نقاش  عن مشاكل المراهقين وكيفية التعامل معاهم فى السن ده وحضرتك بتقول موقف مريت بيه مع ولادك وانا بحكى موقف مع ولادى  وهكذا الحمد لله مفيش معاناة  معنى اننا نتكلم بوضوح وشفافية كده ونتناقش يعنى موصلناش لمرحلة المعاناة


----------



## soul & life (15 يونيو 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> بصى هى من ناحية انها مشكلة كبيرة ومشكلة جيل
> اة
> بس بصى هقوالك هو انا من رايى يعنى ان الاب والام يكونوا قريبين من عيالهم اوى فى ا لفترة دى
> لان اكيد مافيش واحد او واحدة مش بيعدوا بالمرحلة دى
> ...



طيب يا اروبة ماشى منكم نستفيد


----------



## soul & life (16 يونيو 2013)

*سلام ونعمة
طيب يا جماعة احنا كده عرضنا اول مشكلة وكانت عدم انتماء المراهقين بنات وولاد للبلادهموازاى بالرغم من كل اللى بيسمعوه وبيعانوه فى البلد نقدر نحببهم  فى وطنهم وميعشيوش كارهين اليوم اللى اتولدوا فيه

والاستاذ عبود كان له رأى فى المشكلة دى  ورايه كان واضح وصريح ان اصلا الكبار مخنوقين من البلد وان دى مشكلتك انتى  بقصد يعنى كانت مشكلتى انا لانى شايفة مشاكل كتير ولازم هما كمان يكون دا شعورهم نتيجة حتمية  للبيعيشوه

وحبيبتى شقاوة كمان كان ليها رأى ان البنت لما بتبتدى تكبر  اكيد وهى ماشية فى الشارع بتشعر بعدم الامان  والتحرش والالفاظ البذيئة  وغيره وغيره دا كله كمان بجانب الرفاهية اللى احنا متنعمين فيها  معاكى حق يا شقاوة

المشكلة التانية واللى طرحناها واخدنا فيها وقت طويل للنقاش هى
مشكلة المراهقين وعلاقاتهم العاطفية المبكرة جداا احساسهم بانهم كبروا واصبحوا شباب وعلاقات الصداقة اللى بينهم اللى بقدرة قادر اتحولت لعلاقات عاطفية والموبيل والنت والتواصل بينهم وطريقتهم واسلوبهم مع بعض 

شقاوة كمان طرحت مشكلة وهى ازاى البنات بيأثر فيهم المستويات المادية لزميلاتهم والتأثير دا بيكون سلبى او ايجابى وازاى نقدر نوجه تفكيرهم ونساعدهم فى انهم ميحسوش بالفروقات دى ممكن تميز غيرهم 

وطبعا النقاش بين الاعضاء كان اكثر من رائع وانا شخصيا استفدت كتير  من ارائكم الجميلة وفى كل موقف اتحكى اكيد بنطلع منه بشىء مفيدوبنصيحة وارشاد ..
كان المفروض  لو حد لديه مشكلة او موقف ما مع مراهق ويحب يطرحه واحنا نناقشه زى ما حصل  لكن الظاهر محدش عنده مراهقين غيرى 
هطرح مشكلة جديدة للمراهقين ومنتظرة  كمان ارائكم ومشاركتكم الرائعة واتمنى لو حد عنده مشكلة ميترددش فى طرحها علشان كلنا نفيد ونستفيد



[/COLOR]*


----------



## soul & life (16 يونيو 2013)

*سلام ونعمة
طيب يا جماعة احنا كده عرضنا اول مشكلة وكانت عدم انتماء المراهقين بنات وولاد للبلادهموازاى بالرغم من كل اللى بيسمعوه وبيعانوه فى البلد نقدر نحببهم  فى وطنهم وميعشيوش كارهين اليوم اللى اتولدوا فيه

والاستاذ عبود كان له رأى فى المشكلة دى  ورايه كان واضح وصريح ان اصلا الكبار مخنوقين من البلد وان دى مشكلتك انتى  بقصد يعنى كانت مشكلتى انا لانى شايفة مشاكل كتير ولازم هما كمان يكون دا شعورهم نتيجة حتمية  للبيعيشوه

وحبيبتى شقاوة كمان كان ليها رأى ان البنت لما بتبتدى تكبر  اكيد وهى ماشية فى الشارع بتشعر بعدم الامان  والتحرش والالفاظ البذيئة  وغيره وغيره دا كله كمان بجانب الرفاهية اللى احنا متنعمين فيها  معاكى حق يا شقاوة

المشكلة التانية واللى طرحناها واخدنا فيها وقت طويل للنقاش هى
مشكلة المراهقين وعلاقاتهم العاطفية المبكرة جداا احساسهم بانهم كبروا واصبحوا شباب وعلاقات الصداقة اللى بينهم اللى بقدرة قادر اتحولت لعلاقات عاطفية والموبيل والنت والتواصل بينهم وطريقتهم واسلوبهم مع بعض 

شقاوة كمان طرحت مشكلة وهى ازاى البنات بيأثر فيهم المستويات المادية لزميلاتهم والتأثير دا بيكون سلبى او ايجابى وازاى نقدر نوجه تفكيرهم ونساعدهم فى انهم ميحسوش بالفروقات دى ممكن تميز غيرهم 

وطبعا النقاش بين الاعضاء كان اكثر من رائع وانا شخصيا استفدت كتير  من ارائكم الجميلة وفى كل موقف اتحكى اكيد بنطلع منه بشىء مفيدوبنصيحة وارشاد ..
كان المفروض  لو حد لديه مشكلة او موقف ما مع مراهق ويحب يطرحه واحنا نناقشه زى ما حصل  لكن الظاهر محدش عنده مراهقين غيرى 
هطرح مشكلة جديدة للمراهقين ومنتظرة  كمان ارائكم ومشاركتكم الرائعة واتمنى لو حد عنده مشكلة ميترددش فى طرحها علشان كلنا نفيد ونستفيد



[/COLOR]*


----------



## soul & life (17 يونيو 2013)

*سلام ونعمة 

المشكلةالتانية اللى هنطرحها و نتناقش فيها باذن يسوع  هى مشكلة تفضيل ابن عن ابن اخر او ممكن يكون ليها مسمى تانى الغيرة بين الاخوات  سواء بقا كانوا ولدين او بنتين او حتى بنت وولد

بعتقد مفيش بيت بيخلا من المشكلة دى  وكلمة ماما انتى بتحبيه اكتر منى  انتم مش بتعقبوه وبتعقبونى انا او حتى فى شرا الاشياء هو جاب حاجتين وانا جبت حاجه واحدة بس وممكن تبقا الحاجه دى بثمن حاجتين لكن من وجهة نظر الولد او البنت انه كده فى تقليل وتفرقة بينهم 
مواقف كتيرة  الاب والام بيكونوا متحيرين مش عارفين يرضوا الاثنين ازاى؟؟؟
وبتكون صعبة اوى لما يجى او تيجى بنتك او ابنك يقولك انتى يا ماما بتحبى اختى اكتر منى ..

خلينا نناقش الموقف دا 

* اولا  هل فعلا بيكون فى احيانا محبتنا لابن من ابنائنا ممكن تطغى على محبة اخواته؟

*ثانيا  ايه اللى ممكن يوصل الابناء للشعور بالغيرة من بعضهم وتفضيل اخ عن الباقيين ؟

*ثالثا  ازاى نقدر نعالج الموقف دا دون ان يسبب مشكلة نفسية فى ذهن الابن او الابنة وتبقا عقدة ؟

رابعا  ازاى نحبب الاولاد لبعضهم ونزرع جواهم المحبة ونقربهم لبعض وميكونش فى مجال للغيرة ما بينهم ؟

منتظرة مشاركتكم نشوف نصايحكم وارشادتكم  ولو حد مر بالموقف دا  اتصرف ازاى وعمل ايه والمشكلة اتحلت وقدرتم تحتوا الموقف ولا  لسه احد الابناء بيشعر بالغيرة من اخوه وحاسس انه حايز على اهتمامكم اكثر منه 

*


----------



## tamav maria (17 يونيو 2013)

نيفيان قال:


> *سلام ونعمة
> 
> المشكلةالتانية اللى هنطرحها و نتناقش فيها باذن يسوع  هى مشكلة تفضيل ابن عن ابن اخر او ممكن يكون ليها مسمى تانى الغيرة بين الاخوات  سواء بقا كانوا ولدين او بنتين او حتى بنت وولد
> 
> ...


----------



## soul & life (17 يونيو 2013)

*طيب الحمد لله

لكن هو فعلا ممكن الاب والام يكون محبتهم لاحد ابنائهم بتفوق محبتهم للابناء الاخرين؟*


----------



## soul & life (17 يونيو 2013)

*تعرفى انى مريت بالموقف دا مرة لقيت ابنى بيقولى ماما انتى بتحبى وبتهتمى بناردين اكتر منى 
مع العلم ان هو الاقربلى فى الشبه والصفات ومشترك معايا حتى فى حبه للقراءة يعنى لو قولنا ان فى  محبة بتفوق محبة فمن الاولى يكون اهتمامى وحبى له بيفوق حبى لاخته بحكم اشتراكه معايا فى حاجات كتير الشكل والصفات حتى الهواية وهو بطبعه بيسال كتير وبيتناقش كتير  فحوارى معاه بيكون لوقت اكبر
اخته غيره خالص هى  شقية شوية وليها فى سماع الاغانى الانجلش بتعزف جيتار  يعنى شخصية مختلفة ودا بيخلى فى اختلاف بين نمطى ونمطها شخصيتى وشخصيتها لكن بحكم انها بنت وكبرت اكبر منه ب 3 سنين فدايما بهتم ارشدها افهمها الصح من الغلط كلامى معاها وتوعيتها دايما بياخد منى اهتمام كبير

من هنا هو ممكن يكون شعر  باهتمامى الزايد بيها 
يوم ما سالنى السؤال دا قولتله  حبيبى لما يجى حد يقولك انا هاخد منك عين  تتنازل عن اى عين من الاثنين اليمين ولا الشمال
رد وقلى  الاثنين عاوزهم مينفعش اتنازل عنهم  قولتله ينفع تقول عينى الشمال ملهاش لازمه مش عاوزها قلى لا قولتله انت واختك بالظبط كده انت عينى اليمين وهى عينى الشمال الاثنين ليهم نفس الاهمية وليهم نفس المكانة فى قلبى  انت زيها بالظبط مينفعش اقول بحب مين اكتر من مين

وبالرغم من ردى ده بس انا بشوف بعض الاسر والاباء والامهات بيفضلوا ابن عن اخر فى الاسلوب والمعاملة  بالرغم من انى ام وعارفه ومتاكدة تماما ان الاثنين بيكونوا غلاوة واحده لكن انا متاكدة انه بيكون فى تفضيل فى معزة خاصة لحد عن التانى  صح ولا ايه؟؟*


----------



## إيمليــآ (20 يونيو 2013)

نيفيان قال:


> *
> وبالرغم  من ردى ده بس انا بشوف بعض الاسر والاباء والامهات بيفضلوا ابن عن اخر فى  الاسلوب والمعاملة  بالرغم من انى ام وعارفه ومتاكدة تماما ان الاثنين  بيكونوا غلاوة واحده لكن انا متاكدة انه بيكون فى تفضيل فى معزة خاصة لحد  عن التانى  صح ولا ايه؟؟*


عآرفة نيفيآن فيه حآجة مهمة كتير بيغفلوآ عنهآ إن آلأب وآلأم مش بآلصورة آلمثآلية إللى بنصورهم بيهآ دآيماً
هم فى آلآخر بشر وليهم أخطآئهم وفيه منهم آلغير أسويآء تمآماً
فأيوة طبعاً ممكن تلآقى أهل بيفضلوآ إبن عن إبن وممكن تلآقى إللى مش بيفكروآ فى أبنآئهم أصلاً
*شوآذ عن آلقآعدة* .. *لكنهم موجودين*

لو هنتكلم عن فكرة آلتفضيل ففى ثغرآت فى طريقة آلتربية ممكن تنميهآ عند آلطفل بدون وعى
زى طريقة "* آلحب آلمشروط *" لمآ بيوصلوآ للأولآد بشكل غير مبآشر إنهم لآزم يكونوآ مثآلين علشآن يحبوهم أو حبهم يزيد ... أو حتى يكونوآ محبوبين من آلنآس
وأى طفل أكيد مش هيكون مميز فى كل آلمجآلآت ... هو بس بيركز على آلميزة إللى نقصآهـ وبيملكهآ أخوه وبيحس تجآهه بآلغيرة أو آلتفضيل

وكمآن*  آلتوجية أو آلمعآقبة* إللى بيحصلوآ قدآم آلإخوآت ... خصوصاً لو وآحد  محتآجهم أكتر فبيوصله إحسآس إنه آلأقل وآلأسوء .. ومسلسل آلإضطهآد دآ كله :t33:

فمهم من صغرهم يتعودآ يسآعدوآ ويكملوآ بعض دآ بيحسسهم إن كل وآحد مسئول ومسآوى لأخوآته 
وآلأهل يعرفوآ إن إللى أهم من آلحب هو " *طريقة آلحب *" ... زى مآ بيقولوآ من آلحب مآ قتل 






*.،*​
​


----------



## soso a (20 يونيو 2013)

إيمليــآ قال:


> عآرفة نيفيآن فيه حآجة مهمة كتير بيغفلوآ عنهآ إن آلأب وآلأم مش بآلصورة آلمثآلية إللى بنصورهم بيهآ دآيماً
> هم فى آلآخر بشر وليهم أخطآئهم وفيه منهم آلغير أسويآء تمآماً
> فأيوة طبعاً ممكن تلآقى أهل بيفضلوآ إبن عن إبن وممكن تلآقى إللى مش بيفكروآ فى أبنآئهم أصلاً
> *شوآذ عن آلقآعدة* .. *لكنهم موجودين*
> ...



لازم الاسره تبقى عارفه غلاطها فى المعامله وتعترف بيه كده هيبقى الاصلاح والتغيير سهل بجد 

ونقطه الحب المشروط على فكره شوفتها كتير جدااااا وقابلتها مع ناس وبسببها الطفل بيكون مش واثق فى نفسه وبيبقى عنده نزعه عنف لزمايله اللى حواليها واكيد لاخواته كمان 

الاطفال بيبقوا صفحه بيضاء مع اختلاف شكل الصفحه ذكاء الاباء فى كتابه على الصفحه مع مراعاه شكلها لان فى اكيد فروق فرديه وميوله مختلفه وهى دى اللى بتحدد شكل صفحه البيضاء اللى عند الطفل


----------



## إيمليــآ (20 يونيو 2013)

soso a قال:


> لازم الاسره تبقى عارفه غلاطها فى المعامله وتعترف بيه كده هيبقى الاصلاح والتغيير سهل بجد
> 
> ونقطه الحب المشروط على فكره شوفتها كتير جدااااا وقابلتها مع ناس وبسببها الطفل بيكون مش واثق فى نفسه وبيبقى عنده نزعه عنف لزمايله اللى حواليها واكيد لاخواته كمان
> 
> الاطفال بيبقوا صفحه بيضاء مع اختلاف شكل الصفحه ذكاء الاباء فى كتابه على الصفحه مع مراعاه شكلها لان فى اكيد فروق فرديه وميوله مختلفه وهى دى اللى بتحدد شكل صفحه البيضاء اللى عند الطفل


عندكـ حق سوسو آلحب آلمشروط ليه *مسآوئ أصعب بكتير* كمآن من آلتفضيل بين آلأولآد
ولو إن حته آلإعترآف دى آلمعضلة فى حد ذآتهآ
بحكم تعآملى مع أطفآل عآنوآ مع عآئلتهم كآنت دى أكبر مشكلة بيوآجهوهآ .. 
أسآساً قليل من آلنآس إللى بتعترف بأخطآئهآ ، مآ بآلكـ لمآ تكون فى حق أولآدهم 
إللى عندهم فكرة غريبة إنهم ملكـ ليهم وهم إللى بيوجهوهم وخآيفين على صورتهم دى قدآمهم وقدآم آلنآس
فآلإعترآف بيكون تقيل أوى على نفسهم ... ولو إن* أى مشكله بدآية حلهآ آلإعترآف بيهآ*






*.،*​

​


----------



## soul & life (20 يونيو 2013)

*كلامكم  رائع جدا ايمليا وسوسو

كلام ايمليا لفت نظرى لنقطة مهمة جدا هى واننا دايما بنتعامل مع الام والاب وكانهم انبياء بدون اخطاء انتى معاكى حق هما بشر واكيد زى ما احنا احيانا بيكون بنميز اخ بقربنا منه عن اخ تانى هما وارد جدا يكون كمان حاصل معاهم الاثنين غاليين ولكن فى الاغلى والاقرب 

كمان مش كل الاسر على نحو كامل من الثقافة والارشاد انهم يقدروا يتفهموا  الغلط فى تربيتهم لولادهم او حتى يعترفوا انهم بيميزوا واحد عن التانى وفى كل مرة بيشتكى الطفل من عدم الاهتمام او التقليل فى الاهتمام به بالمقارنة باخوه او اخته بيكون هجوم على الابن بانه لا دا مش حاصل ودى مجرد غيرة من اخوه والتعامل هنا بيكون غلط تماما واحيانا كتير بتسبب عقدة نفسية فى الطفل وتجعل بين الاخوات مسافات بعيدة وحواجز  قد تصل للكراهية والحقد
*


----------



## soul & life (20 يونيو 2013)

*كلامكم  رائع جدا ايميليا وسوسو

كلام ايمليا لفت نظرى لنقطة مهمة جدا هى واننا دايما بنتعامل مع الام والاب وكانهم انبياء بدون اخطاء انتى معاكى حق هما بشر واكيد زى ما احنا احيانا بيكون بنميز اخ بقربنا منه عن اخ تانى هما وارد جدا يكون كمان حاصل معاهم الاثنين غاليين ولكن فى الاغلى والاقرب 

كمان مش كل الاسر على نحو كامل من الثقافة والارشاد انهم يقدروا يتفهموا  الغلط فى تربيتهم لولادهم او حتى يعترفوا انهم بيميزوا واحد عن التانى وفى كل مرة بيشتكى الطفل من عدم الاهتمام او التقليل فى الاهتمام به بالمقارنة باخوه او اخته بيكون هجوم على الابن بانه لا دا مش حاصل ودى مجرد غيرة من اخوه والتعامل هنا بيكون غلط تماما واحيانا كتير بتسبب عقدة نفسية فى الطفل وتجعل بين الاخوات مسافات بعيدة وحواجز  قد تصل للكراهية والحقد
*


----------

